# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everybody.......sending you all the luck in the world 

Lips 1 Mar ICSI 
kazzy44 1 Mar IVF 
zula 1 Mar ICSI 
littlesimmo 1 Mar ICSI 
NikSticks 1 Mar IVF 
Aeryn 1 Mar ICSI 
dawn22 1 Mar IVF 
fowler 2 Mar ICSI 
Bronte 3 Mar IVF 
Katy H  3 Mar ICSI 
BUBBLES07 3 Mar ICSI 
SarW 3 Mar IUI 
tishy 4 Mar ICSI 
mazv 5 Mar IVF 
Snowdrop 5 Mar FET 
Josiex 5 Mar IUI
lotsky 5 Mar ICSI 
Bhiv 6 Mar ICSI 
ebjones 6 Mar ICSI 
sam jane 7 Mar IVF 
cuddles34 7 Mar IUI 
Keira 7 Mar IUI 
Tillypops 7 Mar ICSI 
snaffles 7 Mar FET 
Cazacan 7 Mar IVF 
niki_s_uk 8 Mar IVF 
noodle 8 Mar FET 
riffraff 9 Mar ICSI 
Samantha Vaughan 9 Mar FET 
kjones 9 Mar IVF 
gail22 9 Mar FET 
clare1982 9 Mar ICSI  
AggieJ 10 Mar ICSI 
moh 10 Mar FET
Sara M 11 Mar FET  
limababy 13 Mar ICSI 
petdowe 14 Mar IUI 
Louise23 14 Mar IVF 
EmmaL 16 Mar ICSI 
Popsy Dee 16 Mar IVF 
tillycat 16 Mar IVF 
olly F 16 Mar IVF 
Pin 16 Mar IVF 
sunshine daisy 16 Mar ICSI 
MJP 17 Mar IVF 
reality 17 Mar ICSI 
lilac123 17 Mar IVF 
jodc1 18 Mar IVF 
sarahcutekitten 18 Mar IVF 
CarolineB 18 Mar ICSI 
RR 19 Mar IVF
cat1980 19 Mar IVF 
pollypocket 21 Mar IVF 
Mrs MM 22 Mar ICSI 
Matisse 22 Mar ICSI 
h-belle 23 Mar ICSI 
cinders35 26 Mar IVF 
Burnie 26 Mar FET 
H2006 26 Mar ICSI 
jani75 27 Mar IVF 
Michelle44 27 Mar ICSI 
SWIFTY 28 Mar ICSI 
jen_d 28 Mar IUI 
blacklabel 28 Mar ICSI 
catty 28 Mar FET 
magsandemma 29 Mar ICSI  
WKelly 29 Mar ICSI  
catty 30 Mar FET 
sharonw 30 Mar ICSI 
fudgeyfu 31 Mar IVF 

Love, luck and babydust,

  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Megs ~ i'm so sorry your levels dropped hun....what a nightmare for you. Many hugs 

Bronte ~ everything crossed that it changes for Saturday  

Any news from Nik and Zula today?

Maz ~ isn't there a new guy in it that looks quite dishy too. Haven't seen much of the new series yet though......missing my weekly fix of Luka 

Kazzy ~ fabulous....congratulations 

Little Simmo ~ congratulations to you too hun......be really happy and healthy 

Good luck everyone and especially Fowler for your test tomorrow  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

well...i am on day 8 and i am feeling all over the place today      .  i have been trying to feel positive up until now but I have had really bad AF pains since yesterday and my (.)(.) are agony...

I know the symptoms can be the same as preg symptoms but it is all starting to feel like dejavu from my cycle last year when I had the same symptoms and got a BFN, I got my AF on Day 11, so didnt even make it to test which devastated me   .

Sorry for being so negative, just feel really down again after being so full of hope to begin with  .

sorry for the me post

Gail xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Evening everyone

Lips - thanks so much for your lovely message. Still hasn't sunk in yet. Good luck with your scan on the 21st March. I know what you mean about the worrying starts all over again but we just feel blessed to have got a positive.

Sam - thanks so much for your message. Hope you are doing okay too.

Little Simmo - WOW! Fantastic news!         

Wishing all of you on the 2WW lots of luck and    

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your lovely messages. Take care everyone. Love Kazzy x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening All,

Sorry haven't made it on today yet.

Kazzy-       Sooooooo thrilled for you that you got a BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months

Littlesimmo-  to you too. The first one of the Valentine chicks   Really pleased for you. Wishing you the same as Kazzy!    

Megs- so sorry hun that your levels haven't held. Know how devastating that is. Thinking of you 

Gail- Don't worry about the me post. That's what we are here for   Sorry you are having a rough day. i can totally empathise with the whole symptom thing. I am desperately trying to compare to last time so I can see if there is something different, but to no avail. The joy of the 2ww eh   Hope you have a more   day tomorrow.

Noodle- how are you doing? Staying   I hope.

Love to all on the 2ww. Good luck for those testing next    

Maz x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
Im testing march 5th from a round of ICSI 
can I be on the orange list

Lotsky x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I am testing on 09 March.  This 2ww is driving me mad!!

Have been having af type pains since et but dr assured me this is normal.  MY (.) (.) have been really sore since I started treatment but that has started to ease off now, (dont know whether that is a bad sign)?  I noticed last night that they are also quite veiny but dont know if they are like this normally (my husband said that they are "vile" so I hope this is not normal)!!!  Felt a bit funny this morning, just a bit spaced out.  Its probably my imagination.  

Good luck to everyone else on this journey.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi LIzzie and everyone else
JUst wanted to see if I can join you all I am testing on the 7th March It is our third attempt with donated eggs and unfortunately we now have used up all our embryos, today I am not feeling very positve whereas last night I felt good. 
I know it is all about swings and roundabouts last time I got a BFP and unfortunately the pregnancy did not continue but I had sore breasts from day 8 after transfer  and i am now feeling my breasts like mad and they are hurting but I think that may be from the prodding tomorrow is day 8 so I am a bit nervous is each pregnancy the same or are the signs different  each time.
I am now starting to go doolally on the 2ww 
Well that was a long hello and introduction hope to talk to some of you soon. 

Snaffles


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Lotsky- I test same day as you, not long to go now... how you feeling? I'm terrified 

Kerry- I know what you mean about the veins. I've been trying to analyse mine too but I can't really remember if mine are particularily veiny or not so I've no idea if the current marbled effect is normal or not     From everyone else's posts it looks like AF pains are the norm as are sore (.)(.) coming and going. So, so far looks like you've got what everyone else has. Think of this as a good thing      

Snaffles- really hope this one works out for you   Try to keep   but I know it's hard. Fraid I don't know if the signs are the same for every pregnancy but I do know that checking for them sends you   ! Hope you've got something nice planned for your 2ww or are you working? either way take it easy.

How's all the other 2wwers doing. You've all been rather quiet today. Hope all is well. Lots of   and  to all

Maz x


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Kazzy and Littlesimmo    

Megs, so sorry.  

I'm pleased to sey that my BFP has managed to hold itself til the end of the week so I guess I can officially give myself an official  !

Thanks to all who supported me inmy 2WW and good luck to all.

Nik
x


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI Again

See I really am all over the place our go was natural sorry I posted on the wrong thread 

Maz thanks I took off a 4 days after ET to rest but am now back at work it was driving me crazy sitting doing nothing.

SOrry
Snaffles


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Snaffles ~ hi and welcome to you .....are you a FET  You are in the right place hun  I'm so sorry about last time xx

Gail ~ hope you are feeling a bit better today 

Lotsky ~ welcome hun....you're on the fabulously orange list  

Yey Nik ~ congratulations!!! Thats lovely news........enjoy 

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all doing ok today 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nikstiks  so pleased that it is now official for you. Have fun on the waiting for scan thread! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Maz x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Yikes: tomorrow is test day.  I've been good and resisted the urge to test early: no   needed here!

In the morning I'll go to buy an HPT but then I'll have to wait for DH to get back from France around lunchtime.  Guess I'll have to cross my legs for as long as possible so that I've got something to test with  

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow,

Katy x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya 

Katy - you can do your pee in the pot and keep it .. it will keep for a short time without deteriorating too much .. you might be a bit more comfortable too lol.

Best of luck for tomorrow    

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls I had a BFN this morning so it not meant to be for me this time.  I kinda expected it because my temperature dipped over the last few days.  Lots of red wine for me this weekend.  Good luck to all of you, hope your  dreams come true


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fowler ~ sorry to hear your news hun.....be good to yourself 

Bronte, Katy, BUBBLES07 and Sarah     for tomorrow......loads of luck to you all!

Have a good evening everyone......it's Ugly Betty night 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Awww Fowler I'm so sorry hun  Take care of yourself. Wishing you every success in the future   Enjoy the red wine tonight  

Love
Maz x


----------



## BUBBLES07 (Feb 16, 2007)

good news had a positive this morning,  good luck to all the rest of you


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

TURNED up this morning

absolutely gutted to be honest

:-(


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Fowler and want2bamum, im so sad for you both, stay strong.

Bubbles07 well done Im sure you are thrilled.

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow and monday.

Lips


----------



## moh (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi there, am due to test in 7 days after a 6 day blast transfer...medicated FET. Anyone else testing at the same time?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Want2beamummy-  so sorry that its a BFN for you. Take it easy and take some time to yourself and your partner to deal with this. Know how hard it is. thinking of you and wishing you every success for the future.    

Bubbles07-  to you. Well done on your BFP wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lips- hope all is well with you and you don't have too long to wait for your scan   

I'm just waiting for  to arrive. Have had cramping from hell since 6am this morning (so bad it woke me up   ) , no bleeding as yet but it must be on its way. I've never had this before without it meaning AF is on its way 

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend so far. Love and      to all

Maz x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Bubbles - congratulations on your              - hope you have a very happy, healthy and sticky 8 mths xxx  Did you have any symptoms?

Want2beamummy - I'm so sorry you got a -tive sending you large hugs  

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just popped in to say hello & to see how all you girls were doing?

Want2beamummy~ So sorry it was bad news for you   take care of yourself sweetie xx

Bubbles ~ "congrats" on your lovely news hunni, i bet you are on   Hope you have a happy, healthy pg's xx

Maz ~ Awww hunni, hope the old   doesn't show up, fingers crossed for you. I have been getting cramping pains too, not so strong but they are certainly there   good luck anyway        

Niki ~ hello hunni, not long before our testing day!!! How have you been feeling so far? Have you done a 2ww diary? I did, if you wanna have a look its under FET diary's, hope your ok though? xx        

Good luck to all those testing today or tomorrow, hope you get some good news,        

Lots of love &  
noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Want2beamummy ~ really sorry you got a BFN hun......big hugs 



moh said:


> Hi there, am due to test in 7 days after a 6 day blast transfer...medicated FET. Anyone else testing at the same time?


Moh ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww too  I've added you to the 2ww list (you'll find it on page 1 of this thread) There's a few people testing around the same time 

Maz ~ everything crossed AF doesn't show 

Bubbles ~ congratulations 

Have a good weekend everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Noodle - nope not done a 2ww diary, I was going to but never got round to starting it.  I've been and had a spy at yours though lol.  

How are you feeling today .. any symptoms to speak of?  Today I feel listless and tired (been asleep on the settee as well but is that just lazyness?) Also got heartburn and had it since last night, still got veiny (.)(.), lots of cm.  Have small bits of queasiness but nothing much really ... I just hope I don't get to Thursday and it be BFN after all this ... because it could all be my over active imagination!

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Nic,

How strange.....I was just saying to my mum yesterday that it felt like I had heartburn   & I never suffer with that!!!! How weird we both have it tho? Haven't noticed anything with my (.)(.)'s though. Had the queasey feelings & on/off cramping pains, but nothing new to report today though......

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all coping well with this awful wait!!! Good luck to you all        

Love nicky , noodle xxxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone ,
Well i am on the 3rd day of my  and i feel great and positive   and really excited 
  we had our 5th iui insemination on the 28th feb and it went really really well the nurse told dh and i that they had put an excellent amount of those happy little   in thats the easy part its just this dreaded  thats the hardest part. On tues the 27th feb the day before insemination i did a digital ovulating test here at home and it had a  face which ment it was positive   i was soo shocked i needed to look at it a few times and then it would not sink in properly. 
Is there anyone that is testing on the same day as me or near that day take care and lots of    
and  love nicky.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

for me!  

Can hardly believe it, but it's still sitting on the side with two thick pink lines staring out at me.  

Katy x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

katy         
well done

mazv hang in there fingers crossed for you. 
tishy good luck for tomorrow.

fingers crossed for everyone testing in the next few days

lips


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for adding me to the list, Lizzy.

I got a v v faint positive this morning......but so faint I'm not sure it's right, and it was 5am when I did the test, so maybe I dreamt it!

Will test again tomorrow.

Congrats to everyone who's had a BFP recently.........

To everyone who hasn't........ 

Good luck everyone still to test  

Elle x


----------



## BUBBLES07 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi every one thanks for your all good wishes i hope you all are well ,
nic i did have a lot of symptoms stomach cramps still have these feels like   ,my (oo) really hurt me but have eased off a bit now ,and drank a lot pineapple juice dont like water and also had like dizzy spaced out times .
best wishes to you all bubbles


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Katy - congratulations on your                    Hope you have a very happy and healthy, oh yeah and sticky 8 mths xx

Bubbles - Thanks for that, I find out my fate on Thursday (yikes)!

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello All

Fowler and want2bamum - so sorry to hear of your sad news - take care.

Katy & Bubbles - big congratulations.  Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.

I am delighted to say that I also have got a BFP - still can't quite believe it as I was so sure AF was on its way, but I have done tests on two mornings now and the result has been the same so I am feeling a bit more confident now.

Lips - looks like the RVH has been working its magic.

Tishy


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Tishy - Congratulations on your             

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hiya all, sorry have not updated but went away for a few days. AF arrived on 27th after spotting the day before so tested on 28th (i knew it was over so didnt want to wait another day)  and of course it was   .
So we have decided to try tx abroad as we cant afford the cost here anymore but we are definatley not giving up!!! 

Congratulations to everyone who got a   and warm wishes and big hugs to anyone who didnt and      for next time

take care all of you, i'm going over to the other board (treatment outside uk) in a few weeks so 
will be back soon i hope
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How are you all feeling today? I'm feeling very anxious now as I know I only have 4 days left til testing      All my symptoms that I have been feeling all seem to have gone   I'm left with just v v mild af pains now & again   I don't know if thats good or bad

Niki ~ Hello hunni, how you feeling today? Anything new to report? xx        

Maz ~ Good luck for testing, will be thinkin of you hun xx        

Tishy, Katy & bubbles ~ Congratulations on your fantastic news, you must all be on     Hope you all have a happy, healthy 9 months xxx

Zula, sorry to hear your sad news, take care hunni  

elle ~ Wow a faint positive?? Good luck with your second test        

A big hello to everyone else, hope you're all feeling ok? Lots of love & luck to you all               

Love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon All,

*Tishy & Katy*- ^congrats    well done to you both on your  s. Wishing you both a happy and healthy 8+ months.
*
Noodle*- thanks for the , am sending some back to you    . I was pretty anxious over the last few days too but am a bit better today mainly because the awful cramp I had all day yesterday has gone. So today I am now totally symptom free  Basically feel absolutely back to normal, which is a good thing as I don't feel like poo anymore but on the downside not too sure this is a good men for tomorrow  So I know what you mean about is it a good thing or a bad thing when symptoms disappear 
*
zula*- so sorry things weren't to work out this time around  . Sending you lots of  &  for the future.

*petdowe*- welcome to the 2ww. Hope it goes quickly for you. Sounds like your clinic were really pleased with your treatment. A good sign! Lots of   

*elle*- good luck for tomorrw hun, praying that that line gets stronger for you   
*
niki*- keep  hun not long to go until Thursday!!

*moh*- 6 day blast should have a good chance for you  Is it any easier being on a 1ww rather than a 2ww? Lots of   

Hope everyone is managing to keep   

Maz x


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Had ET on the 3rd March and wondered if anyone else has their test day on the 18th March (Mothers Day)?
I feel like i am going nuts already.

Just hope this might be some kind of a sign.

Jo


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I would like to wish you  for mothers day that will be a wonderful mothers day  how do you feel ?? I test on the 14th of march i feel fine at the moment still get these little twinges every now and then i did a digital ovulating test here at home the day before our 5th iui insemination and there was this great big  face staring at me which was a  i could not believe it i had to look a few times to believe it was real but apart of me still cant believe it. The insemination went really well too so i have my fingers crossed and hope that this go is the one take care and keep me posted lots of   nicky.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Zula ~ i'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you many hugs and much luck for your future tx 

Nicky(noodle) ~ how are you doing hun? Not long now hey 

Maz ~ hope you are ok too......you sounded a bit down yesterday. I'm really hoping for you for tomorrow  

Nicky and Jo ~ welcome to the thread......love and luck to you both  

Elle ~ oooh good luck for tomorrow.......reckon its looking really good hun 

Maz, Snowdrop, Josie and Lotsky ~ everything crossed for your tests tomorrow ^babydust^

Katy ~ yey!! Congratulations hun. Tishy ~ congratulations to you too! Be very happy and healthy both of you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for your kind wishes.  Still can't believe it; I think it'll take a few days to sink in properly.  

Tishy:   GREAT NEWS!!!

Elle: here's hoping that you get that clear positive line tomorrow.

Bubbles: I've got everything crossed that it works out for you.

To everyone else on 2WW   and 

Katy x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening.......

Just popped in quickly to say lots of luck &        *to Maz, Lotsky, Snowdrop & Josie For testing tomorrow, Hope to see all BFP'S*

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well?

Oh can any of you girls with *BFP's* tell me, if you had really bad af pains a few days before testing & got a BFP?

Thanks love nicky (noodle) xxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All  

Been to clinic and had beta test taken still got an agonising 2 hours to wait until results though 

Thanks Noodle and Lizzy for your positive thinking and good wishes   Feeling a lot better than I have been the past few days. No idea what the outcome will be   but at least I'm in a better frame of mind for whatever happens  

Good luck to everyone testing today, Kerri, Lotsky, Josie     let us know how you get on. I'll be back later in the afternoon with an update   (we need a smilie of someone biting their nails for the 2ww I think     )

Maz x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Great idea for a smilie Maz 

Can't think of anything to say that'll make any difference to the next couple of hours for you so I'm just going to put loads of these...

                    

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations to all those ladies with bfp's.  I test on Friday and am going insane!

Still have sore (.) (.) but not as bad as they have been.  Getting slight af cramps (original af was due today).  Really constipated (sorry tmi)!!

Just want this week to go fast and hope I make it to testing day.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lizzy,

Thanks so much for all the   but unfortunately  for me.

Had hope that having such a lousy 2ww with all the symptoms under the sun would have been a good thing but alas not for me  

Good luck to everyone else still to test lots of       to you all and thanks for all the messages of support.

Love
Maz x


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Maz

Sorry to hear your bad news - take care of yourself.

Good luck to all the other girls testing over the next few days.

Also wanted to say a big thanks for all the congratulations I received - we know how lucky we are and hope this precious little gift stays safe for the next 8 months.

Best wishes to everyone.  Might bite the bullet and move over to the Waiting For First Scan thread soon - hope to see lots of you there!

Tishy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maz ~ gutted for you hun......biggest hugs. Be good to yourself 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Maz - I'm sorry things didn't work out this time - take good care of yourself xxx

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Maz just wanted to nip and give u a huge      am so sorry 
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Maz sorry to hear your news hun. Sending you loads of  

Cleo 31 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I just had two amazing eggs put in today and starting the dreaded 2WW

Sarah


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

AWWWWW MAZ HUNNI ~ I'm so sorry it wasn't better news for you   You take care of yourself sweetie, I'm really gutted for you  

xxxxxxx


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the site - haven't figured my way around properly yet. And new to treatment too - I'm on my first round of ICSI right now (see, being realistic: who knows how many rounds there'll be?). 

I had my embryo transfer on Friday. They got 6 eggs, 3 fertilised and of those 2 looked good (ie. 8 cell at transfer), so  in they went. It was a day 3 transfer (I'd hoped for blastocyst, but it wasn't to be  ). I was feeling pretty calm at that stage and all through the weekend, but now for some reason I'm getting anxious (isn't this waaaaay too early for the jitters?!). I've been having period-like cramps and twinges, and sore breasts since Fri and took this to be a good sign. But today: nothing. 

I've been avidly reading people's posts all weekend, and feeling ok that the twinges were probably a good sign, but now they're gone I'm battling with the doom and gloom scenarios.

Anyway, I didn't write this to moan, but to say 'hello' and add myself to the 2ww community. Can I be put onto the orange page at the top of this thread too please?!

Also, is there anyone out there living in or near Brighton?

Thank you!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah ~ welcome to the 2ww.....what day are you testing? Love your wedding pic  Good luck to you hun 

Hi Limababy ~ welcome to you too.....you're on the orange list  Have you checked out the 'Meeting Places' section....there may be some Brighton ladies there 

Hope everyone's ok today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Lizzy - My test day is Sun 18th, Yesterday we had two grade 1, 9 and 10 cell eggs put back which DH and I are very excited!


limababy - Hi to you too, Positive thoughts please     

Sarah


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Tishy

brilliant news, well done, Im sure you cant believe it.     

Zula and Maz, so sorry you didnt get lucky this time.   

Good luck to all the testers in the next few days

Lips


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the hugs girls. It means a lot. Feeling a bit better today (apart from  having showed up last night so I've still got the cramps from h*ll   )

Just popped on to wish everyone lots of love and luck for testing in the next week       . Will try and pop on to check how you all get on.

Love
Maz x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind if I join you?  I had my ET on Saturday and we had 3 (as I am 40) grade 1, 8 cell embies put back.  One of them was changing as we saw it on the screen so are quite hopeful but trying to keep our feet on the ground.  I will test on 16th March if I can hang on that long  .

Good luck for everyone still to test and on the dreaded 2ww and big hugs to those who have not been lucky this time.

Emma
x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Think I'm losing the plot here ... feeling very emotional and could burst into tears at any time - not sure what to think about it.

Anyone felt like this and still got a BFP - I'm due to test on Thursday.

Thanks
love
nic
xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I didn't know this thread existed !! I had e/t on Friday and test on 16 March, 4 days before my birthday (arrgghhhh).

*Nik *- have a good cry - I spent most of yesterday    under the duvet and feel better today but I'm still anxious and tearful. Sending you big hugs  and kisses  . We can get through this     

Popsy xxxxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Popsy - doh, I didn't know that you didn't know about this thread or i'd have told you lol .... just thought you didn't want to be on here!

Dunno what's the matter with me ... it's not like me to cry at things on the telly or anything like that ... but don't know if it's a good sign or a bad sign of anything else :-(

At this rate I might give in and test tomorrow .. don't want to but it would put me out of my misery (or maybe not).

Arghhhhhh!

Love
Nic
xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Nic - don't test tomorrow - try and hold out til Thur !!!


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Popsy

I'm trying to hold out but starting to crack now .. it's this teary business and if it's BFN then it's better to know and start to get my head round it .... but if it's BFP testing early isn't going to make the baby arrive any sooner is it .... arghhhhhh this is awful.

I was ok up until today ... maybe it's boredom ... lots of housework but can't hoover so waste of time tidying again!

So .. what to do hmmmm

Lol
Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Nic I know exactly how you feel.  I am due to test on Friday and the waiting is driving me mad.  I had a good day yesterday and felt really positive but today I have completely changed.  I am convinced today that it hasnt worked and I have been crying lots.  I am having slight af pains but nothing too serious.  I just think that because I want it so much then its bound not to happen.

Try not to test early if you can.

Best of luck
Kerry
xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Kerry

I've been bearing up pretty well with the waiting and was adamant not to test until Thursday after my inital craving to POAS ... 

Yesterday and today have been weird ... although I was   before I went to sleep night before last because of a stupid throw away comment DH made - and it wasn't even bad!!  He said something like 'you don't keep a dog and bark yourself'  .... and I read into it that he was calling me a dog lol - he wasn't but I was going   and off I went - over nothing.

He never insults me so I don't know why I was thinking he was ... gone totally loopy me thinks!

Today I was   at things on Jeremy Kyle!! and the news ... and could just sitting now but it's not me - I don't get like this even over really sad films or sloppy things!

Best of luck for Friday - hope you get the best result ever xxx

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,
I have just found you, am so daft I didn't scroll down to the message area thought it was only a list of members! DOH
I am going slightly mad today as I test tomorrow 7th (blood) was a fool and tested on Sunday and got a negative result , am praying that I was too early with my test,  it was a foolish thing to do,  as I have been feeling very glum since,
i just can't get motivated to do anything today apart from look at FF, thank god for all the ladies, 
Sadly i don't have sore(.)(.) which previously has always been a sign for me, I think I may go and focus on the orange spot for a bit of inspiration. 
Also as I'm new to the ways of the site, could any of you enlighten me on how to ad various faces , as when I try I only get a word and not the picture!
thanks for letting me ramble,
x carol


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Carol,  

Good luck with your test tomorrow  ,  How have you coped the last two week?

The smileys don't appear properly until you actually post chick  

Has anyone got any idea about pineapple juice ie what it is supposed to to to help?

Sarah


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Popsy - we both test on 16th March!  How nice to have someone going through exactly the same number of days as me.  We must keep each other sane!!  

Carol - how many days will you be post ET tomorrow?  It might well be that you were too early to test.  Have you done another one since?  Sending you loads of sticky vibes    and good luck for tomorrow.

Kerry and Nic you are both so near and yet so far to testing.  I think that is the worst part of the 2WW; wondering what every symptom or twinge can mean.  The only thing that has stopped me testing before (this is my 5th 2WW!!) is that whatever the result is if it was wrong how would I feel when I got the true one.  This works the same whether it is a BFP or BFN.  Good luck to you both and sending you loads of positive vibes.   

Sarah - I hope you are OK and not starting to get on the   of the 2ww

Emma
xx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Carol - best of luck for tomorrow for a nice sticky   - don't forget to come and tell us will you?

Emma - I know what you mean ... which is really why I was adamant not to test until Thursday and I'm not going to ... got over my little wobble earlier lol.

Love
nic
xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Well done, Nic. I am sure that you won't regret it.  We don't want to be sending round the  .

Finger's crossed for two  s to give us all hope!

Emma
xx


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I am new here so hope u dont mind if I join you? I am not enjoying the waiting game but knowing that I am not alone helps! Am due to test on the 18th.

Had IVF (with some ICSI) here in Cyprus, EC was on Friday and we got 9 eggs, was told on Sat that 7 had fertilized. ET was on Sunday and we had 4 grade 2/3 embies transferred. 1 of the others had not developed any further, and the remaining 2 were to be monitored to see if they were suitable for freezing. Phoned the clinic today and Dr. told me that these 2 also had not developed any further, so no frosties   - is this normal? I have now started to worry that the ones transferred will not develop either. Or am I just being silly?

Kerry - Hi! Where abouts are you in Cyprus? Maybe we have bumped into each other! Good Luck for Friday!

Caroline x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Caroline - welcome to the 2ww!  I hope your stay is short for the RIGHT reasons!  OMG you had 4 embies put back?   Aren't you terrified they all take or worse ... they multiply again?  Arghhhh i'd die lol.  Best of luck.

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Sarah 

Hi Emma ~ welcome to the thread.....love your reason for the edit  Loads of luck to you 

Nic ~ how are you feeling today (((hugs))) for yesterday. Well done for resisting to POAS  

Popsy ~ welcome to you too.....hope you get the most fabulous birthday pressie 

Carol ~ belated Hi to you....sorry you didn't find the thread before.    for today!

Caroline ~ Hi and welcome to FF. You're not being silly hun....it's natural to be worried but I'm sure you're embies are just fine. So sorry that your frosties didn't make it but it doesn't mean that your embies won't at all.....love and luck xx

Sam, Cuddles, Keira, Tillypops, Snaffles and Carol ~ good luck for today   

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya 

Lizzy - I still feel negative and convinced all the so called 'symptoms' are down to all the drugs. You'll be able to knock me down with a feather if that test is positive tomorrow - I hope it is but I really can't see it.  Still feel emotional today ... was watching elephants before on the Zoo and they weren't hurting them or anything but I was off again!  This is really strange for me because I'm sooooo not like that at all.

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been really tearful too!  I even cried when someone won £10,000 on GMTV the other morning and she was embarrassingly over the top and usually I would of just cringed and switched channel  

I attempted to test this morning at 6.30am but I can't even pee on a pee stick properly!  I pee'd on the window and the test didn't work    I've bought 2 more tests on the way to work so I'll have to test later, although I feel as if AF is on her way  

Good luck for testing tomorrow Nic       and everyone else going   on their 2ww


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cuddles ~ i didn't quite read your post properly and was trying to work out why you'd be peeing on your window  

Huge luck for later hun  

Nic ~ just want to send you some strength for getting through today and i hope like anything that tomorrow brings you a BFP  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Cuddles - it's weird isn't it - I never ever cry at anything on tv but at the moment even the flipping elephants on the zoo ... it's ridiculous.  What medication are you on and where are you in your treatment?  Hope it turns out well for you and all this 'soppyness' we're experiencing is a good sign!

Lizzie - thanks for your good wishes .. I'm still 'sure' it'll be a BFN but hope otherwise (obviously) - been out today to get it off my mind a bit .. so not long now to go til I know one way or another!

Noodle - Best of luck for tomorrow, hope it brings you the biggest fattest positive ever! xx


Love
Nic

ps


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Lizzy    If you'd of seen me peeing this morning  it's a wonder I didn't pee on the window!!!

Nic, I was on Menopur, Pregnyl trigger shot and then the Cyclogest botty bombs and I can confirm all of the emotional wreck stuff IS  a good sign!!!!

I just tested over lunch and I've got a BFP!!!!!!! I am on  but absolutely pooing myself at the same time 

Good luck to all...............it can happen!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Caroline - I have seen other messages with similar concerns on FF.  I found out yesterday that Dobby had a little girl on Friday and she was told that the remaining embryos did not survive long enough to freeze so that is very definite proof that all embryos are individual.  Hope this helps you to put your mind at ease.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Nic - masses of luck for testing tomorrow.  Well done for hanging out so long.  

Cuddles - good luck for testing tonight and I am so sorry you had the trauma this morning.  Must have been because it was so early!    

Carol - I really hope that your original test was too early and you have had better news today.  Do let us know how you get on.

Sarah - how are you today?  Bearing up under the   of the 2ww?

Sending loads of   and    to you all and everyone I haven't mentioned personally.

Emma
xx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Cuddles !!!!!

OMG congratulations - you clever girl!!!!                  

Omg you have set me off again lol    

When were you due to test hun?

Hope it's a good sign for me too xx

Love
Nic
xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Cuddles - you posted at the same time as me!!  Fantastic news.      

Huge, huge congratulations.  Enjoy the moment and look after yourself.  

You give us all hope!

Emma
xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Niki, Emma, Lizzy and all the other ladies on 2WW
I wanted to say thank you for your messages of support yesterday, it really meant a lot, I haven't told any of my friends this time as i couldn't face the constant monitoring....
Am sitting here in shock as my blood test has come back positive, I have a  .... and I can't believe it, I know from my past experiences that this is the beginning of a long journey, but I am so grateful to be being given this chance
Good luck to all the other ladies  xx
Carol
PS to Carolline, None of my other embryos survived to freezing stage either, x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Carol - what a great result.  Congratulations on your  .  It just shows you did test too early!!     You even thought that you didn't have any symptoms and you are not the first one on FF to think the worst and be surprised with the best result in the world.  Look after yourself and I wish you a very sticky 8 months.  

Emma
xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks!  I've been waiting for over 6 years to get the dancing bananas, pom pom smilies and flashing BFP's      

Nic, I was due to test this morning............I posted earlier because I screwed the test up big style by peeing everywhere but the pee stick   

Good luck to everyone, you can do it!


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

   to all you ladies who have just had a   . I am so happy for you   


I got a     this morning!!! I am in     but very     

All you ladies on   I wish you ladies all the best sending you      ....it will be okay. 


Bhav


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya 

Carol & Bhav - that's great news, congratulations to you and your DH's - bet you're over the moon!!!                   

PHEW !!!!

Worn out after all that ... hope this is the start of many more BFP's on the board xx

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Girls, Girls, Girls.............. All that worrying and you got      CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

Emma - I'm doing fine today thanks, Just wandering what all the twinges are downstairs   Also wandering how soon any symptom might appear. Hope you are keeping well 

Sarah  x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

This is just amazing
BHAV, CUDDLES AND CAROL

[size=16pt]* * CONGRATULATIONS * *

Lots of love to you all 
and your little beanies

Popsy 

x x x​


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All
Congratulations to all the BFPs out there it is goodto get some good news.
Sorry I have been awol for a while we were at the hospital this morning for our test and it is bad news for us of course it is never straight forward my HCG results came back at 3 and they need to be about 75.
WE have to travel back down tomorrow for more bloods on Friday but we pretty much know it is over unless someone out there knows of it working for anyone with a count this low.

I really don't know where this leaves us now if we stay where we are the waiting list is really long for donated Eggs (why can we not do a swap some of DHs Sperm for some eggs)


I think we may have to look at going abroad if we are to continue
Any way I am off for a cup of tea ( decaf rinsed in water of course) as we have just got in the door and I just wanted to let you all know

Take care 
Lots of love snaffles


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Aww snaffles, sorry you're having a tough time .. hope it works out for you.

Don't you know anyone kind enough to donate eggs to you - or are you wanting anonymous?  

I'd have loved to eggshare but I was too old to do it!

Love
nic
xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,,

Wow there is a lot of celebrating to do here   Congratulations girls with BFP's I'm well chuffed for you all,

But I just popped in to say that I wont be doing my test til Saturday 10th as I have a lot of sad stuff going on right now with my nan & I just need to leave it a couple of days and test when I'm not working, so if it is bad news I can deal with it away from work!! I will explain another time.....

Lots of luck to you all testing tomorrow & friday        

Love noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Awww Noodle, hope you're ok xx thinking of you and sending you lots of     

Love
Nic
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Snaffles ~ hun i'm terribly sorry about your levels....take care of yourself 

Noodle ~ just sending some love and strength to get you through sad times (((hugs)))

Nic ~ i'm trying to avoid saying that loads of ladies have been convinced it hasn't worked and yet they've gone on to get BFP cause I know you know your body better than anyone....but they have and i really hope it happens for you too    All the luck in the world for tomorrow 

Cuddles, Carol and Bhav ~ just the best news for you all.....congratulations. Be very happy and healthy....woohoooo 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Lizzie i appreciate that xx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Girls

Well it's a   for us.

I'll pop back later - good luck for tomorrow Noodle x

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry about your sad news nic


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Awww niki I'm so sorry hunni     I wish you all the luck for future plans, chin up sweetie, I know how hard it is, we are all here for you xxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time Noodle I hope everything gets better and you get your BFP on Saturday.

So sorry to hear your news Nic.

I am due to test tomorrow.  Got to go to clinic at 8.30 tomorrow and should know by about 10.  My dr said they will just give me a number which I have to relay back to him.  Does anyone know what sort of number I should be looking at?

Still having af type pains but trying not to worry about this.

Speak soon.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Big congratulations Bhav on your  .  You must be so so thrilled.  Woo hoo!!      

Nic - sorry to hear about your result. Thinking of you lots and know just how you feel.  Be gentle to yourself and take good care.  Good luck for your next plans.  

Snaffles - I hope your levels are higher today and you have better news.

Kerry - I don't know what number you are talking about?  Is is the HCG count?  Masses of good luck for tomorrow.

Noodle - hope you are feeling a bit better today.  Sorry to hear you are going through a tough time.  

Sarah - you were up early today!  How are you doing?

I am OK but feel a bit negative today.  Half way through the 2ww is always the worst part as you feel so lost.  Never mind, only another week to go and all will be revealed.

Enjoy the sunshine as much as you can.

Emma
xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all,
I wanted to say to lovely Niki that I am so sad to read her news am thinking of her and hope that she is okay.
Snaffles my fingers are crossed that your levels  get to the 75 needed x
Noodle am so sorry your having a difficult time and with all of this going on you poor thing x Best wishes and good luck on Saturday,
Emma, it really is such a roller coaster hope the sunshine lifts your spirits
xx
C.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nic ~ so sad for you today....love and many hugs to you xx

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nic*- so sorry about yor BFN  , go easy on yourself and take the time you need to deal with this. I've only just gone back to work today and even then am finding it hard. Hope you and Dh have plenty of support around you at this time. We're still all here for you too 

*Noodle*- sorry to hear that other things in your life aren't great just now either. So hard having to deal with everything else at the same time as your own situation . Still wishing you every success for testing on Saturday now 

*Kerry*- I'm assuming you're having a blood test done for hcg levels? The number my clinic look for is >50 to confirm a definite BFP. Anything <5 is a BFN and anything inbetween is a possible but don't get your hopes up  Thsi is just what Edinburgh go on so other places may be diferent. Either way good luck for tomorrow  

*Snaffles*-  so sorry levels aren't good, sending  for a little miracle that they have improved by tomorrow.

*EmmaL*- hang in there you're half way through, almost there  

*carol, Bhav & cuddles*-  on your BFPs

Lots of    to the other 2wwers

Maz x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Thanks so much for the messages of support ... it really helps.

My clinic have told me to keep on with my medication and then to test again on Saturday to see if anything has changed - is this clutching at straws or is there a real chance something can change by then?

Any theories would be welcomed!

kerry - best of luck tomorrow xxx got everything crossed for you xx

Snaffles - hope the HCG climbs xx

Love
Nic


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nic,

Don't really know what to tell you.....? In my personal experience both times I've had a BFN on test day without a bleed ( my first cycle hcg level was 22, which was basically put to me by my clinic as being a high negative and very unlikely to progress; second cycle was <5), within a few days have then gone onto full AF both times (first time continued cyclogest, second time put them in the bin).

There is always a small chance things could change and FF has a few miracles to prove this  , I suppose it depends on your outlook on things how you deal with this. Personally I'm too much of a realist (scientist) to keep believing in the face of such overwhelming odds but if it works for you then keep   

Sorry if this doesn't help you but I assumed from your question that honest feedback would be what you wanted to hear  No matter what happens we're all here to help and support you through this 

Thinking of you 

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Maz

The honest way is always the best way in my book .. I can be too honest at times and it gets me in trouble!

I know what you mean though and I'm not sticking my head in the sand .. I know it's very unlikely to change by Saturday and although I will test I won't be expecting anything .. that way I don't get hurt again.

But then we know the chances of succeeding are less than it not working (don't like the word failing) and you've got to keep your feet on the floor in this game .. it's very disappointing but not the end of the world .. we're still alive and can keep trying even naturally (it hasn't been ruled out that we can't conceive naturally and have before).

Thanks for your honest view I appreciate it.
Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi All,
Am feeling very nervous as argc have just called and my levels haven't progressed hardly at all, am so upset as this is a mirror of what happened last time...so my good news looks a little early... am absolutely gutted  and pray that things get better, 
Don't  know what to do , hope all of you are okay, this is such a difficult journey
x carol


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Awww Carol,

I so hope it works out for you .. things might pick up .. I have everything crossed for you xx

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all,
I had my ET on Saturday and was back in work on Monday, which i have to say does help a little as it takes my mind of things going on. But today i have just felt so emotional ALL DAY. This is my first course of ICSI and i didn't realise how hard the 2WW was going to be. When we started i really thought the injecting was going to be the hardest part. I do try to feel positive about it all, but then i don't want to get my hopes up to much, in case it all fails. I just feel like i could pull my hair out today.  I don't know what symptoms i should be getting, or if i should be getting any, i did have sore boobs when i started the cyclogest but they don't feel that bad now. But i have to say i have been suffering with a bit of wind at the moment   which i keep telling my DH is down to the Cyclogest (but it most prob is just me ) . I just don't know how i am going to make it until Sunday 18th to test..

Also at the hospital first we was told to test 16 days after the Egg collection which would of been the 16th, but when we went for the ET they told us to test on the 18th. So should i test on the 16th or wait until the 18th


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Carol - thinking of you loads and loads.  Hope you hear better news and your levels pick up.  

Jodc1 - I also had ET on Saturday and have been told to test on 16th but I would contact your clinic and check with them. Different clinics do say different times to test and you don't want to test and get a false negative result.  I agree with you that the 2ww is the worst part of all the treatment we have to endure.  Hang on in there, we only have another week to go now.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes.   

Good luck to everyone who is having a particularly tough end to their 2ww.  

Emma
xx


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Congratultatons to all the girls with    and   to girls with BFN's i know you must be feeling very sad, really hope its your time next time.

OMG....ive been up since 2.30am...and i tested at 3.00am and got a        I am so excited I cant get back to sleep  ...., ive been waiting 5 years for this moment and cant quite believe it....i am on  

Gail xx


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

Congrats to everyone with   and lots of      to those who have had bad news this time.

Like Gail I couldn't sleep either so tested at 3.21 got a   couldn't quite believe it so dh drove me to the shop to buy another test and it was still a  .  I really can't believe after 4 yrs of trying ICSI has worked for us.

Congrats Gail I bet u can't stop  

Take care everyone

Clare


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Congratultations Clare on your                 , i can totally understand why you couldnt sleep....

your right i cant stop  , dont know how im going to keep my eyes open at work today  , im sure i'll manage  .  

DH is away to his work now and im just sitting here patienty waiting for 8am so that I can phone the clinic to give them my news.  .

Gail xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Carol ~ thinking of you hun  What a nightmare, I hope those levels rise for you xx

Nic ~ i don't know if anything will change hun but i'm sending you all the positive thoughts I can for tomorrow  

Jodc ~ hope you have a better day today.....maybe give the clinic a ring and check your test day 

Kerry ~ good luck for your test today  

Emma ~ half way hun....hope the next week flies for you xx

Huge luck to Samantha and Riffraff for your tests today too  

Gail and Clare ~ sounds like a bit of any early morning for both of you.....but what a fab one. Congratulations!!!  

Take care all....gorgeous sunny day again 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All,


Well done Gail and Claire on your    that is great and very exciting news!!

Emma only a week to go, I hope you are keeping positive    how have you been feeling?

Jodc1 - My poor DH is also having to put up with my wind , I blame the BumBombs! I can't believe you went straight back to work, My DH is making me rest rest rest, But I was lucky and got signed off work for a few weeks as I am cabin crew and my job work would rather I don't fly.  Defo give your clinic a call and check those dates.

Good luck everyone testing today

Sarah x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG!  Congratulations Gail and Clare            You must be on  

I can't believe how many BFP's there have been lately  

I hope it gives all the other 2ww'ers lots of positive vibes


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Gail & Claire         

Anyone else testing on March 17th?  St. Paddy's Day!

Maria xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

This board just gets better and better.  How fantastic to see so many  s.

Gail - Many, many congratulations     especially after trying for 5 long years.  You must be so over the moon.  

Clare - Well done to you too!      Big congratulations afer 4 tough years. 

You certainly give us 2wwers some hope!

At the moment I am half way through and really going through the ups and downs of am I? aren't I?  It really is the pits.

Lizzy - thanks for your kind thoughts x

Happy weekend to everyone and particularly to Clare and Gail (it certainly will be for you two!!!).

Emma
xx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home everyobody.......sending you all the luck in the world
> 
> dolores 26 Feb IVF
> Hugs 26 Feb IUI
> ...


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi All,

*Lizzy, Emma & Carol * - Thx for your messages of support regarding my embies that didnt make it to freezing stage, you have helped me to stop worrying so much 

*Nic* - Must admit that I hadn't thought about them multiplying again - ooh err! So sorry to hear about ur BFN. Lots of    for tomorrow.

*Snaffles* - Hope you had better news today . You said that you might think of treatment abroad - I have just had my ICSI in Cyprus (own eggs though) and all meds/scans/bloods included it has cost GBP2,600. Let me know if you want me to find out any info on DE programmes here. I am more than happy to ask my Dr. when I next visit him.

*Jodc1* - Ive been suffering with more than just a bit of wind today, so it must be down to the Bumbullets . I had ET last Sunday and am due to test on the 18th. Still seems a long way off .....

Take care everyone
Caroline xx


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who's got a   and commiserations to those who didn't - I'm pretty sure I'm amongst you.

I'm not due to test till Tues but I think my AF's come (I guess it'll save on the cost of the Clear Blue).

This is my first cycle of treatment, and I know the following is going to sound really stupid, but I've had serious cramps for 3-4 hours now, and am starting to bleed (sorry, tmi) - like every period I've ever had - but I'm praying that this doesn't necessarily mean it's 'over' or that I'm a definite  .  From what I've read implantation cramps don't last very long and you just get spotting, and to be honest, that's not really what I'm getting, but I'm so desperate for signs that it's not a done deal. 

I've read plenty of posts where people say they've had AF pains for ages - but are we talking real, intense pains, or the tweaks that signal oncoming AF??! I'm sorry - as I write this I realise I'm being ridiculous: we all know what a period's like. I just feel so sh*t, and short changed not to even get to test date, and like I must have done something wrong for it not to have worked. And downright devastated.  I suppose the question I'm asking is: has the fat lady sung?!

I know I'm ranting, so I'll stop. Sorry 

Limababy (because I was born in Lima, not because I love lima beans!)


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Well done all the BFP'S - here's to a happy, healthy and very sticky 8 mths! xx

Limababy - don't get hung up on symptoms ... I had the lot and look what happened to me - I got a BFN - so it's not all about symptoms.  Try to relax (I know it's easier said than done) and I hope you get your BFP soon x

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG,OMG me and DH  have tested     today we are in shock as after 5yrs we have our dream. Its long way to go I know but this is the biggest step so far. We are due to go back to the hospital 23rd march for a 6 week scan so they can check what is going on hang on embies.
A big Congrats to all the other ladies who tested   and hugs to those who haven't made it this time hold on in there your time will come.
Love
Sam
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Limababy ~ how are you feeling now.....are you stilll having some bleeding? Hope it settles for you hun 

Maria ~ welcome to the thread......there's a few people testing on the 16th and 18th so far 

Nic and Noddle ~   for your tests today.

Much luck to Aggie and Moh too  

Samantha ~ congratulations!! Fab news....be very happy and healthy. Good luck for the 23rd 

Willl catch up again later.....take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Gail, Clare and Sam* massive congratulations on your BFPs - hope you all have very healthy and happy pregnancies.

  to all of you having a rough time at the moment   .

I'm back at work on Monday and at the moment feel quite relaxed I have resigned myself to the fact that I won't be pg this time next week and am prepared for the worst - I know I shouldn't be negative but it's the only way I can get through this.

*Fudgeyfu* - good luck with e/c - let's hope Mr M's magic hands works for you this time  .

Lots of love and babydust to everyone.  

Popsy x


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All

Well the inevitable happened yesterday my HCg levels went down to 0 so you can imagine DH and I had a drink or two last night.
Thank you everyone for your support I am so pleased the number of BFP's far outweigh the BFN's on here at the moment it just gives me hope that my day will come.
*Caroline* 
That would be great if you would ask I think I will start looking at places over the next week unfortunately my follow up appointmant at our hospital isnt for a while yet, but I want to go with the info I can get my hands on.  Hope all goes well for you is this your first time at the clinic

All the best 
Snaffles


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Snaffles - sorry your levels went down xx at least you know where you are now and are being strong.

Congratulations to those with BFP's

Noodle - thinking of you babe, hope you got the elusive BFP this morning .. let us know how you got on x

Popsy - Got everything crossed for you for next week xx

Me ... well I tested again this morning and still BFN so now i've stopped all my medication and am now waiting for the old witch to come calling!

Spoke to the consultant today who was trying to re-assure me that it wasn't my body or anything that wasn't done correctly .. just one of those things - which I already know .. I've been ok really as I kept my feet on the ground and recognised the fact it might not work (higher than of it working) - so I think that's kept me sane ... although you can't help but get your hopes up a bit.

So the plan is now .. wait a month or two and then go for FET - assuming they survive ... I asked if I couldn't go straight away but he said I could medically but psychologically he'd prefer me to wait ... think maybe he thought I was distraught (which i'm not lol).

However i've heard that after a cycle of IVF you are more fertile in that month following .. so it wouldn't hurt to try that month and then the following month see about FET .. might save some £££'s if it worked lol (cheapskate).

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I went for my blood test yesterday and unfortunately got a BFN.  My level was 0.100 whatever that means.  To say I am devastated is underestimating things.  I cried for a few hours yesterday and was ok on the night but I have woke up this morning and realised that I dont have to take any meds and I just feel empty and cheated.  I did all that hard work and got nothing in return.

The hardest part has been telling my friends and family,  My husband sobbed yesterday and I felt terrible, I wish he would just leave me and find someone else.

Have to go to hospital on Tuesday to see when we can start again but I am not going to tell anyone, this way its only me who gets upset.

I know it was only our first go but the thought of doing it all again fills me with dread

Sorry for being so sad but I guess you know how it is.  Congratulations to all those ladies that got BFP's I am very pleased for you.

Still no sign of af and I guess part of me wont believe its all over until it arrives.

Take care everyone
Kerry
xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Kerry

I'm sorry you got a BFN too - it's awful isn't it?

Thats the thing with this game .. there are no guarantees .. and while I thought about doing it all in secret I decided against it because you need support going through this ... and when things don't go according to plan people understand why you aren't 100%.

Did you have any frosties - I have 3 and don't know if you have read my post just prior to yours but they want me to wait a month or two before transfer of those embies (if they survive) but that's not a bad thing as you are very fertile the month following an IVF and lots of ladies have 'caught' in that time ... so use it wisely.

I know it's hard and you wonder why you put yourself through all this .. but it will be worth it in the end - lots of ladies have gone through treatment after treatment and it doesn't get any easier i'm sure but you learn how to deal with it better and not build your hopes up.

If you need someone to talk to, you're welcome to pm me ... i've just had BFN too, so I know what you're going through.

Big hugs for you     and your DH.

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Kerry, Nic and Snaffles

So so sorry to hear your news - am sending you a big   through cyberspace

Congrats to all the BFP ladies. A huge well done!

Well, I've barely posted and have been a rubbish cycle buddy as have felt so lousy all week...

Got a BFP this morning so please could you add it to the list Lizzy - thank you!

Kate x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Snaffles ~ i'm so sorry to hear about your levels.....look after yourself xx

Nic ~ sorry to hear your news too hun....loads of love and loads of luck for your frosties. Take care xx

Oh Kerry ~ such sad news today for you too......be good to yourself  xx

Popsy ~ good luck for Monday....hope work goes ok for you 

Sara ~  for tomorrow  

Kate ~ congratulations....all added for you hun. Be healthy and enjoy!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

HI Gail

saw your news 

congrats!!!!!!!

Love Kitykat


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Kate - Congratulations on your BFP  xxxx Here's to a happy, healthy 8 months - oh yeah and very very sticky xx

Love
Nic
xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I hope you are all having a nice weekend.  I am in bed with the Flu and feel dreadful.

To top it off I have spotted this morning.    

Sarah x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Sarah

Spotting at this stage my not be a bad thing - could be implantation ... hang in there xx

Love
Nic
xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I am on 2ww now, following 1st cycle IVF. Can I join the orange list?! Trying to be calm, but pooping my pants! Wish I new what was going on in there! This is gong to be torture, I can tell! Worst part of treatment??!!! Testing 26th march. Good luck everyone!


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I too am now on my 2ww, testing on 23 March - which seems like an age away! Keeping all fingers and toes crossed it works out - and keeping everything crossed for everyone else too. Lots of luck  

H-belle xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi There,
do you mind if I join you? I had Et yesterday and am due to test on 21st March.
So scared, and could do with some 2ww buddies to help keep me sane!!
Love
Polly, xxxx


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there
Well, unfortunately those cramps I was getting on Friday turned into full-throttle AF, so I won't be testing on 13th after all -I'm a BFN unfortunately. I haven't taken the test, as it's too early, but I don't think there's much left in there anyway.

Can anyone tell me whether there's any point continuing to take the cyclogest - I'm assuming not? I called my clinic for advice today but couldn't get an answer all day.

Thanks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Limababy ~ ah hun, i'm sorry to hear that......i'd probably continue with the meds at least until you have spoken to your clinic 

Sarah ~ try not to worry about the spotting hun.....hope you feel better soon 

Hi Cinders, H-Belle and Polly ~ welcome to the thread and to a world of waiting and frantic knicker checking  You've come to the right place to help get you through it though......much luck to you all   

Hope everyone's had a good weekend 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Lizzy thanks for the warm welcome.
Mind if I ask a question:
I had ET yesterday, and am spending the next few days relaxing to give my embies a chance of settling into their new environment. I am due to be back at work on wednesday. The problem is that I am so conscious of trying to remain relaxed, that instead i find myself being really tense and almost rigid at times, and this can't be good. Does anyone else feel like this, and do you have any suggestions of ways in which I may be able to switch off from all of this and ACTUALLY relax? This happened during my last cycle, and the outcome was negative which I am sure was partly due to my womb becoming more bullet like and less spongy due to my being so wound up instead of relaxed. The 2ww is already driving me    
Thanks
Polly. xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Polly, following e/t last week I was totally paranoid as every time I moved I felt as though I was disturbing everything, plus I was quite sore and felt swollen following e/c.  This is only natural.  At the moment I feel quite relaxed and as though the last few weeks have happened to someone else   .  Try and keep yourself busy until you get back to work - I had a couple of nice gentle walks and did some cooking and pottering at home - I'm back at work tomorrow so hopefully this will take my mind off testing on Friday  

Good luck and loads of babydust   

Popsy x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

Thought I would post. I am on my 2WW.

I am due to test on Wednesday 14th, so not long now.

Very anxious, nervous, don't know what to expect. This is my first IVF cycle so forgive me if I am waffling on.

Good look to everyone testing this week. 

Lou x


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

May I join you please? I am into my second week of this darn 2ww   , I test on Saturday 17th so can I go on to the Orange list please   

I am mostly positive, but now that we have entered week 2 of the 2ww, I am having the odd negative thought, but when that happens I am managing to focus on my orange circle and get myself back on the positive road again (I have printed an orange circle off and it is in my lounge, everytime I get a negative thought I look at it and re-focus my mind...mad? me? never  )

How should I be feeling? I am not really having any symptoms - is this good or bad? I am exceptionally tired, but other than that and cold feet - I get daily bouts of freezing cold feet and no matter what I do, I cannot warm them up, they are not cold all day, but every day at some point they get feezing cold - only been happening in this 2ww  )

Wishing you all      and     

Reality xx xx xx xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi - Can i join in too please ? ON day 5. testing on the 19th and going completely and utterly mad. I have the time off work ( working from home) until Thursday, have masses to do, and am spending my entire time reading FF and imagining symptoms that I dont actually have.

ho hum....

R


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Louise, Reality and R ~ welcome to the thread  You are all added to the orange list.....you'll find it on page one of this thread if you haven't already 

Try not to worry too much about symptoms (i know.....stupid thing to say!!) It really does seem though that anything goes including absolutely no symptoms at all.

Popsy ~ hope work was ok today 

Polly ~ how are you feeling today......i know if i'm trying to relax then i feel more tense, i get much more relaxed when i'm distracted. But hun, you are going through a really stressful time (((hugs)))

Limababy ~ did you get hold of your clinic?

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm only two days into my 2ww and already it's driving me mad! I can't concentrate on anything at work and I'd much rather be at home taking it easy! Gonna head for the bath for some well needed relaxation!

Good luck to everyone testing this week. Thinking lots of positive thoughts  

H x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all-I've just been popping on and off here for the last few weeks. 

I had confirmation yesterday of what I already knew ie my fourth BFN through FET in less than a year. I've got a follow up appointment tomorrow when I'll get the resuls of lots of screening that's been done and meanwhile I'm just waiting for AF to show up and trying not to shout at everyone at work ( I'm hopelessly busy).

I've used all my frosties and still have my second nhs ivf to go but I think I'll take a break for the summer as I've really lost the will for this.

Good luck and love to all you testers coming up.

P
x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

Well I'm glad to say I feel much better Now, just have a nasty cough. Ive had no more spotting but a few mild AF pains. I am feeling very positive but just cant imagine being so lucky. fingers crossed.

Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days

 for everyone who has had   sorry for your losses

Sarah x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Pupz- I am so sorry you got a BFN, my heart goes out to you hon. It never gets easier does it? Definitely take a break for the summer and just relax and enjoy some time away from TTC, that sounds to me like a great idea. Hope your follow up goes ok. Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxxxxxx

Popsy- thanks for your advice, I have been keeping myself occupied and I must say that I do feel better for it. In fact it helps me forget about this 2ww at times which is great. I'm off to a wedding today, so hopefully today will be a good fun packed and relaxing while occupied day too. Hope work is going ok for you? I'm back to work tomorrow too.  

Hi to RR and Reality, H-belle, Louise and Cinders.

Lizzy, thanks for adding me to the list. Also it's comforting to know that I am not the only one who has problems relaxing. xxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all

Just to let you know that my AF came yesterday so its definitely all over for me.  Been to hospital today and I can try again the beginning of April hopefully but apparently my chances of success are less than 20% cause of my high hormone levels.

Anyway good luck to everyone on the 2ww.  Hopefully I will be back on this thread again soon.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzy just wondered if you could add me to your orange list.
I'm on the dreaded 2ww and test on fri 16th march.

Good luck to all you girls testing this week, if you're like me this second week is really going slow and i feel like i'm going mad!
Sending you all       

Dawn x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

Yeah - I know the feeling! I test tomorrow and very tempted to test early but as FF has told me I could get a different result I am trying to restrain myself.

I am getting extremely nervous now. Woke up this morning with hangover like symptoms. And really sore boobies, they seemed to have got bigger too. I know this could be all down to the pesseries but there is nothing wrong with wishful thinking?!?

Good luck to everyone!

Kerry - Really sorry to here she arrived today  

Lou xxx


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I tested this morning and got a big fat   as expected. Even though I knew it was coming I felt winded. Then had to collect myself and get on the commuter train to London (for work). I managed to have an argument with my DP on the way to the station, and the only free seat on the train was opposite my ex boyfriend who has the perfect family -- I just wanted to cry and cry and cry, but instead made polite conversation. Just horrible. Anyway - that's life I guess. I'm actually glad I have to work because it's so busy that I can't sit and indulge my misery (although I realise I do need to deal with it and let it out too).

I've made an appointment to see the clinic on Friday morning. I'd like to start again in a month, so let's see what they say.

I wanted to say to those of you who are in the 2WW and finding it really stressful that I found meditating helpful in calming me down. You can download 'guided meditations' from the internet, or buy CDs from local bookshops - I got a great one from Waterstones, all about relaxation and release. I mean, it didn't help with my result, but it did help me manage my stress levels whilst commuting, working etc. They're usually about 20 mins long and transport you to another place - really nice.

Anyway - I guess I'll be leaving this thread now that my wait is over (but I'll be back!!!). Thanks for your support - it's so good having access to other people in the same shoes as me. And huge, huge good luck for those of you yet to get your results. For those of you who have got positives, good on you. I hope I'll be in the same position in the near future.

Love, luck and happiness to us all xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Limababy - sorry you got a BFN this morning.  What a terrible start to your day.  I do hope it has got better. 

Lou - good luck for testing tomorrow and well done for hanging on until the better end.  Sending you lots of luck and  .

Dawn - I test on Friday too and am totally   with the 2ww now.
Wishing you lots of .

Sarah - so pleased you are feeling and so positive.  Keep it up!  Lots of luck to you   .

I am really struggling with this 2ww; it has been the worse one.  It is my 5th one and we have decided this will be our last fresh IVF as we have 22 frosties to fall back on.  I am definitely positive one minute and so negative the next.  Not long to go now until we know our fate ...

Good luck to everyone testing soon     and big hugs to those who have had recent BFN's.   Your time will come.

Emma
xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Emma

Good luck for Friday too!

I am so nervous now. Can't believe I find out tomorrow, although I want to know now. I do feel different, but I haven't had a period since Oct 06 so it could be AF coming. It is silly how   you get! 

Lou xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi I'm Cat currently on two week wait.

Can i join the orange list

I officially test on 19th (our clinic makes us wai t 19 days after ovum retrieval - they are evil!!!) however today I have done a test (yes - i know i shouldnt have) and it came up faint positive however not sure whether it is pregnyl injection as its only 15 days since.

Currently experiencing really bad AF like cramps for the past four days which makes me feel a bit sick.

I have been off work but contemplating returning on thursday just to make the time pass quicker!

Good luck to all out there xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Been a while since I was here, but now I'm finally on the 2WW again        Just had 2 FET blasts put in this morning (day 6). Not (officially   ) allowed to test till 30/3 (day 20   ). Going back to work on Thursday, but till then the sofa/bed is where I'll be.

Lots of hugs to all BFNs!!! Lots of take care to all BFPs!!! And lots of fingers crossed to everyone else!!! 

Catty


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can I join, I am due to test on Thursday 22nd March and at the moment am swinging for feeling great and getting on with things to feeling really negative about it all !

Good luck to you all in your 2WW

Mrs MM


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - georgeous day isnt it - just had an email from the office saying that they were not expecting me back in until the 20th, although I know that I am due back in on Thursday - oh the temptation !!!!

I am in the mad mad world too - feeling v tired and a bit sort of  "out of it" - kind of light headed really. However, last summer, I had implantation pain on day 6, and today is day 6 but no implantation pain = me feeling like its not worked !!

Silly to overanalyse I know, but its the only thing to think about ! DH said that he didnt realise how worked up he was until he got all choked up on the train this morning, reading a thriller where the main character gives birth - not reallly what you need at 6.30 in the morning !!

So sorry for the BFN's - so hard after all that you have been through. Big hugs. 

Oh well, will stop wittering on now and do some more work 

R


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd like to join as well, I test on 22 March. I am really happy with all this sunshine and am off work until Monday so enjoying myself reading in the garden or lying on the sofa and catching up on DVDs. 
Emma x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am testing 26th march, our clinic makes us wait 16days post transfer. Is that about the norm? Don't think I will be testing before as will be too scared to see ! I usually start spotting before proper af anyway, so am expecting to find out that way anyway!
I also am swinging from positive to negative, almost hourly at the mo!!! Allow myself to imagine my dd playing or in the bath with twins!!! Next thing am taking the dreaded phone call that says its a negative!!!
Give me any scan, injection, GA, ec, et, suppository. They are all easy compared to this 
Only day 3 post transfer. Oh **** had I better chill!! 

Cinders35xxxx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Can I join too?  I test on the 16th: two weeks after ET.
Just want to wish everyone waiting the very best of luck. 
Love Olly xxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Cat- my clinic test on a pee stick 12 days after ET..........Sounds very much like you have a positive test result there young lady!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Limababy ~ really sorry to hear your news....good luck for Friday 

Pupz ~ so sorry hun.....what a tough year. Look after yourself and have a good break from IF over the summer 

Kerry ~ ah hun, hugs to you too. Much luck for April....look forward to having you back on here (with the lovely Sweep) 

Sarah ~ good you are feeling better...hope the cough goes too 

Dawn ~ all done  Welcome to the thread 

Emma ~ sending you lots of    Really hope it's your last 2ww!

H ~ hope you had a better day at work today 

Polly ~ hope you had fun at the wedding, love weddings!!

Lou ~ many positive vobes for your test tomorrow  

Hi Cat ~ welcome to you too.....sounding pretty good for you hun, long wait though....torture!!

Catty ~ wow, long wait for you too.....hope you are feeling ok after today

MM ~  We have an MM and an RR now  Loads of luck to you 

R ~ that sounds like a good excuse to have a few more days off 

Olly and Emma (Matisse) ~ welcome to you both too  Emma ~ is that really your Godson......he makes a lovely fairy 

Cinders ~ clinics do seem to vary a bit when it comes to testing so 16 days is fairly normal.

Fab to have lots of people joining the thread....much love and luck to you all   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi ladies, i thought i would officially join you instead of just reading the posts  

I'm in the second week of the 2ww and am supposed to test on friday.  i don't know about testing early - at the mo i feel like waiting and not testing until i really have to   

Good luck to everyone else    


Pin X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Pin ~ welcome to the thread.....pleased you decided to post 

Hope your 2ww's not been too bad so far.......good luck for Friday  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Pin

I'm testing on Friday too.  Having massive mood swings at the moment and in some ways just want it over and done with one way or another.  Really hoping for a positive his time.

Best wishes to everyone else on this rollercoaster.

Daisy x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning girls - hope everyone is well today!!

Well the sun is shining and I am hoping that is going to be a good omen for us.

The saga continues - so yesterday did the pee test 13 days after EC collection to be greeted by a very faint positive result.  I had got the tests from an ebay shop my friend recommended (I got ten super early tests!).  When my husband got home and I told him he laughed and said if they were from ebay they would be rubbish or have something wrong with them.  So we decided to use his pee to see.  Obvioulsy he wasnt pregnant (hee hee!!) and there was no faint line or anything!!  So its looks like my tests are half decent afterall.

Today - since I have sooooooo many tests in the cupboard i did a morning urine sample to be greeted by a much more positive result than yesterday, however the line was not as dark as the control line.

I am not supposed to be testing until monday but I am going to ring my clinic today and see if they will see me.  Surely if the tests are getting darker then it cant be the HCG injection which I had 16 days ago

What does everyone out there think.  I think I am mad to be getting my hopes up!  I just want to slap myself.

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cat    So funny your DH peed on a peestick.....can you imagine if he got a BFP 

Good luck with the clinic....hope they can see you today. It does sound very very hopeful  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lizzy - just rang my clinic and they wont see me until I have done my official test on monday.

They said the reason for this is that some women get pregnant on a normal cycle but miscarry early (biochemical pregnancy) when their period is due so thats why they ask us to test on the official date and not sooner.  She said it is sounding positive but anything can happen during the next few days and it might have been better if i didnt know about the positive tests.

Feel a bit down now!


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Can I join the thread? I'm due to test on Saturday after IVF although I've already been a bit naughty...!

Cat, stay positive!!!! I know how difficult it is, but the signs are good!

I tested early yesterday because when it's gone wrong in the past, the bleeding has started on day 12 (yesterday). Through both the first IVF and FET I was on edge and worried the whole time. This time round, I've been relaxed although a bit stressed when I got the BFP yesterday, so keep thinking good thoughts! I was convinced last Thursday that it wasn't going to work as I had absolutely no symptoms, but they have emerged one by one since then.

Sounds as though the clinic are just being ultra-cautious (like mine) - so don't be too disappointed.

I'm trying not to test again until Saturday, but no doubt I'll give in to temptation before then!!

Keep me posted.
Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and see how everyone was doing..

So sorry that it didn't work out for pupz, limababy and Kerry. Sending you all a big  and lots of      for the future.

Hope all the other 2wwers are keeping sane. Lots of     to you all. We're due some good news on the thread so hope it's BFPs all round to those still waiting  

Maz x


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Pin and Daisy

I test on friday too! Cant believe we're less than 2 days away! This is the worst wait of my life...I really wish you both (and everyone else) a BFP!!!

Love Olly F xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Is anyone else having cold sweats at night? I have had them the last three nights and they are not nice 

Sarah x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hello can I join please!

Was basted this afternoon so just at the start of the dreaded 2 ww...

any tips for staying same? it's my first 2ww with T/x

Thanks

Jen
x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I had sweats just before I got pg  before- think of them as a positive symptom....... even tho they are rather un lady like!!


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Is cramp a good or a bad sign? I feel as if my period is coming - bloated and sore but the clinic said I should not expect to bleed until after the test date (which is 7 sleeps away!).
Also, why am I putting cyclogest pessaries up my bottom (ouch) when others seem to putting them up their front bottoms?
Hope you're all doing OK on your 2WWs, keep busy!
Emma x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Emma,  

You generally get a choice with front door or back, with the front door I was told I would have to lie down for 10mins to allow it to be absorbed and will have leakage. Back door has no leakage.


Sarah x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hi Olly - Good luck for Friday.  

Emma - I was told cyclogest could be done either way- I've just been going for the least uncomfortable.  

I feel very pre-periody so I don't think I'm going to make it to test on Friday.  I had my AF the day before test last time and I'm afraid it will happen this time too.  I so hope I'm wrong!

Daisy x


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Daisy,
Just 2 days to go for you. I hope AF doesn't arrive and you get to test on Friday. I test on Sunday and i am going   I so want to test now, but i am trying to be good and wait for Sunday to come. I just wish it was here already.  I haven't had much symptoms and the ones i did have are long gone now. It was my last day of cyclogest today so i know feel like it is all over. I just hope it all turns out ok on Sunday. I have to say i really want Sunday to come quick, but i am also so nervous about doing a test.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,
I test in 7 days too, and i'm getting lots of cramps too. It's perfectly normal so don't worry. As for the pessaries, clinics advise different methods. Personally I use the front bottom, as I never know if I may need a pooh. xx
Polly. x

PS Daisy, good luck with your testing..........if you've run out of pessaries, surely you can test? xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Aren't you supposed to keep taking progesterone bullets untill you test? Or do clinics do it differently?

Cinders35xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Cinders35,
I was given 28 bullets which is 14 days worth, and i had to start mine the night of my EC. My clinic didn't really say much to me about these, if i am honest. i hope i did have enough as i am worried now. How many did you have, and when do they last you til?

Jo


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you dont mind me butting in. I have had ET today and am now on my 2ww and already going crazy. This is our second go at ICSI last time was a failure. I attend Bath clinic and am currently just looking for people to talk too in there 2 ww.


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jo, sorry it was you and Daisy who I was wishing luck with the testing. I too have 14 days worth, and hen my clinic do a pee on the stick test, and ir it's positive you get more pessaries. You can get these prescribed by your doc. It's probably better to test, and get more pessaries tomorrow if it's positive...........altho I do know that some clinics don't carry on with pessaries after a test, but Zita recommends you do to help support the womb lining. xx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Swifty,
Welcome to 2 weeks of hell   just kidding.
can't wait for it to be over.
Good Luck


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. I cant remember being so stressed last time. This time its so different. Got any advice on what to do eat, drink to help my little embys stay with me? Trying to avoid caffeine but finding it hard. Have you given up caffeine if you drink coffee/tea? Also I am back off to work tomorrow and am worried that I should be at home resting.


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

I was given 42 pessaries which means if i get a  when i test on 16th i will still have to use them for the following week as well!

Good luck to all you girls testing soon and hope we all get the result we so desperately wish for

       

Dawn x


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think i might just ring the clinic tomorrow and see what they say. I know that most clinic's will do things differently.  It doesn't stop you worring though


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

Like Polly I've got enough of the cyclogest bullets to take me until testing and then I get more if its BFP.  I've got a horrid feeling that Barts told me I had to take them for 6 weeks if it is BFP. 

Good luck for Sunday.  I know what you mean about wanting test day to come but being really frightened about the test.  I almost gave in and tested this evening but managed to fight off the temptation.  I just don't want Af to come at work tomorrow.

Hi Swifty.  Sorry you're feeling so stressed already.  I'm not sure what you can do to help your embies.  I'm sure going back to work won't hurt.

Daisy x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

Wanted to tell you I tested yesterday and got a BFP! It was 69.1 which is apparently a very good positive!

I go back on the 28.03.07 for my first scan.

Thank you to everyone on this site for all the positive comments, I really believe that it has helped me get this far.

It is still sinking in and I don't want to get too excited just yet.

Thank you 

Lou xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

I called my clinic this morning to ask them about the bullets and they said that i had nothing to worry about and that all clinics do things differently, and that they only supply 14 days worth. So at least that makes me feel a little bit better. 

Congratulations Lou on your   Good luck with your first scan on the 28th.


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Lou - let's hope we all follow your lead!
Hello Swifty - I have given up everything that was fun (but did that 2 months before IVF started) so I don't drink alcohol, I am off caffeine (apart from small amounts of Green & Blacks dark chocolate), I am off sugar and processed food so I am living on vitamin pills, fresh fruit and veg, small amounts of fish, oats, corn, brown rice etc etc. My husband is a chef so I am lucky that he makes me nice meals but I also think that I am taking it a bit too seriously. However, once I read all these recommendations I couldn't ignore them in case it was the *one thing* that might have worked for me. 
Just call me the Food Police
Emma x


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

I am starting to feel REALLY nauseous, could it possibly be or is it too soon ??

Mrs MM


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cat ~ sorry, thought i'd replied to you, must have forgotten to post  How are you today hun.....don't worry too much about your clinic, it's their job to be cautious.

Lilac ~ hi there, welcome to the thread. Ooh , sounds like good news for you too 

Jen ~ welcome to you too  Best tip for staying sane is posting a lot on here!! What day do you test hun?

Welcome Swifty too ~ I was looking at your posts to find you test date....are your embies Ken and Dierdre? Fabulous 

Emma ~ don't worry too much about the cramps......lots of people have them and go on to get BFPs

Mrs MM ~ hope its a good sign 

Hi to Olly, Sarah, Daisy, Jo, Polly, Cinders and Dawn....hope you are all ok 

Lou ~ i have posted elsewhere but congratulations  Good luck for the 28th 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Lizzy,

I was all happy and positive this morning. Read somewhere that night sweats could be a positive sign and I had some spotting on day seven, but this afternoon I had a bit more spotting and I am getting really anxious that the dreaded   is on her way. I even keep seeing two magpies and yesterday saw four!



Sarah x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's wierd how you have said that!

My husband has seen three magpies twice this week! 

Try not to worry - I know it is easier said than done!

Lou xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Well Lou I hope my luck is as good as yours! and the magpies are a good omen


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Today i feel like i am going crazy   about 4 times i have gone to do a test, but keep stopping myself. I should wait until Sunday really, but don't know if i can. I also keep thinking that AF is on her way and i keep going to the loo to check.  ROLL ON SUNDAY PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Lizzy - can you put me back on your list - I'm back for another go.... Test day is 26/03/2007 Natural FET.

Well here goes again, keeping everything crossed that this time things work

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww

 

Burnie x


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

BFN unfortunalty, got date to start next cycle end of march, congrats to all the bfp.
its taken me so long to update as I am converting to Sky broadband and they are mucking me around so much I have had no internet for nearly 2 weeks now, just when I really needed it to , using dads at mo so my tip if the day DO NOT GO TO SKY FOR BROADBAND THEY ARE C**p !!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girlies

I have been feeling soooooooooooo rubbush today.  Really bad abdo cramps and in my groin too!  I have had about 20 wees but I am sure its psychological.  Called the clinic and she assured me the abdo pain is normal but it gets so bad i feel sick at times.  Have gone back to work today but feel so fragile and I'm thinking now I shouldnt have got back quite so soon.  All I can think about is going to the clinic on monday for my blood test!

By the way I think if you do get a BFP then you have to stay on the pessaries for a lot long - maybe until 12 weeks!!!!

Did another test today and it was positive still but it still isnt glowing.  Official test day monday.  I never had any symptoms last time and miscarried at 6 weeks and this time I have so many symptoms so I am praying this is going to work out.

Is anyone else getting pains as bad as me?  Also do your boobs have to hurt cos mine feel normal


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Forgot to put my test date on my profile 28/3/07. Ken and Deirdre are my embys yes. Sad I know but DH named them and am all about the superstition at the mo so wouldnt want to change there names. 

The pessaries which I have to say I hate have to be taken upto week 9 of pregnancy I think. Sure thats what it says on my letter. 

I am also having abdo pains and am paranoid I am going to come on. I hate to prolong my sniffing as my nbody wasnt playing ball so worried the old witch is waiting round the corner. Think I was a bit hasty in goin gback to work as I am shatterd now feeling like total crap!!!!

Anyway sorry to waffle on nice to meet all you ladies.


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Ladies 

      Do you mind if I join you? I was basted today now the dreaded  

      I'm on my second iui,on my last iui it didn't really hurt having it done,but GOD this time it was abit painfull,I'm now sat in front of the computer with a hot water bottle....!!!

    I think the turkey baster lol was pushed in further 

    Good luck to everyone   

    Francine xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Jen_d

          How was basting? its good to see you on hear...  


        Francine xx


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Big congratulations on your   !! Hope everything goes well on the 28th. Maybe it was the funny nipples that helped !!

Jodc1 - not long to go now, and sunday is Mothers Day so it might mean good things! (I'm also testing on sunday). I've found some pee sticks in the back of my bathroom cupboard and have resisted so far, but its getting harder every day  

Hi Swifty - If you get a BFP (and I hope u do) will you stick with the names?  

Good Luck to all the other ladies still waiting ....

Caroline xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Riffraff ~ so sorry to hear your news hun and sorry you couldn't get on here either.....take care of yourself xx

Burnie and Franny ~ welcome to the thread 

Lots of luck to everyone testing today    

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Francine

My basting was uncomfortable, nurse said i had a co-operative cervix.  she could get the baster in easily.  Did the nurse tell you what your OH swimmers results were?  

test date for me is 28th march..

day 1 of 2ww over with..onto day 2.

think i'm coming down with a cold - any tips for what to take?  Took vit c this morning so will hope that a weekend of resting keeps it away.

I've been using my wheat bag at night to help as i'm having a bit of cramping/aching in my ovaries..i guess that's from the trigger injection...is it OK to carry on using the wheat bag now?

Jen
xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Has anyone had a dull ache down there after getting BFP? I feel ok and it comes and goes. I think I just have an over active imagination at the moment!

Lou xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well we tested today and it's a BFN for us - we are both upset at the moment  

Lots of love and babydust to you all.

    

Popsy x


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Riff Raff and Popsy - so sorry to hear your news - big hugs and be good to yourselves.

Lou - you get all sorts of strange aches and twinges and become completely paranoid about each. I felt like I was getting mini electric shocks every so often in the short time I was pregnant. Try not to worry!#

Good luck to everyone testing today
Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Popsy Dee

I am so sorry. Was thinking about you yesterday and today.

Sending you lots of love.

Lou xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

So sorry Popsy. 
Cindersxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of bad news on the thread and we are also coming to terms with getting a negative result this morning  .  

Good luck to everyone else testing today and hugs to those who know just how we feel right now.

Emma
xx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Dear Popsy and Emma

I am so sorry to hear your news. As a member of the 'testing on 16 march girls' I wanted you to know that you are very much in my thoughts. My clinic is cruelly making us wait until the afternoon for our test. I shall have crawled up the wall, over the ceiling and down the other wall by then.

Wishing you both all the luck in the future

Olly xxxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Olly

Wishing you lots of luck for this afternoon!

You will have to let us know how you get on.

Lou xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Emma I am so sorry about your sad news    .

I am not confiedent at all, had some more spotting yesterday and today. I can't stop     at the thought that it is all over and I will have to do this god awful 2WW again!

Sarah x


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

To Popsy & Emma     Hope you are both feeling better soon - i don't know what else to say.

Well i tested this morning and got a    I'm not sure i believe it and keep going back to check that it is still positive !!


take care everyone 

Pin x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Pin, that's fantastic news.  Many congratulations. 

Popsy and Emma I'm so sorry.  We got a BFN this morning too.  Very sad and rather numb at the moment.  This is probably our last go at ICSI as it doesn't work for us so we're going to have to come to terms with moving forward.  Hard to know how to do that right at the moment.

Love
Daisy x


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Popsy and Emma,

So sorry to hear your news, as part of the 16th testing day i know excactly how you both feel right now. We also got a   this morning and are devastated. I started spotting last night and when i got up to do the pg test  had arrived, i still did the test anyway incase there was a slight chance still, but obviously not 

Hope all you other girls testing soon have some better news, sending you all lots of   

Dawn


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Dawn and Daisy

So sorry to learn you didn't get the right result - please take care.

Pin - congratulations! You must be over the moon.

Will post my result this evening when I get home from the Lister.

Olly xxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Pin!!!!!!

Well Done!!!!!!!! 

Lou xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Girls - So sorry on the BFN's - life is not fair. 

Pin - congratulations !!

I am testing on Monday - but full of aches and pains at the moment, so dont really know what to think

In the office, so cant stay, but wanted to send you my hugs

R


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for all you girls who didnt make it this time.  I am sure you will all be next and we will be saying congrats for you on some thread to come.

Well i definately have a BFP my result came up in 30 seconds however i still dont officiall test til monday.

I am still having bad cramps and not sleeping well.

Baby dust to all 

xxxxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Cat congrats on your good news!

I was basted at 4pm yesturday, had the trigger injection at 8am on Tuesday morning...am i right in thinking that if i am going to be lucky 1st time that the   would have caught the egg by now?

xx


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,

There is alot of unhappy news at the moment, and I just wanted to send big hugs to all those who have had BFNs over the last few days.

        

Caroline xx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I'm the last of today's testers and we got a    Have not been able to take this in, after so many negative tests in my life  - in fact it's the first +ve result I've ever had!  I know it's not been a happy to day for many of us, so I don't want to go overboard, but instead send lots of love and babydust to all of us.

Take good care of yourselves

Olly xxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Olly

Congratulations!

Have a great weekend celebrating!

Jen
x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Olly*, that's wonderful news !!! I can't beleive you had to wait until this afternoon for the test but at least it was worth it. Good luck for the next 9 months      

Popsy x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

I've just noticed a few of you are lacking 'bibbles' so I've bumped you up a few


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi can i join you. Two wonderful grade 1 embies on board today a 4 and a 5 cell. Test 30th march.

Cheers

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

congratulations Pin and Olly, that's great news!

So sorry to those who haven't had a positive. Sending lots of hugs.

I have six days to go before testing. It feels like these two weeks are lasting forever! Trying not to think ahead and taking it one day at a time as I have no idea what's going on in there.

Good luck to those testing over the next few days. Hope we hear lots more positive news soon.

h-belle xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all!

It was such sad news yesterday for so many.       with you!

Pin and Olly (and slightly naughty Cat): Well done!   

Popsy: What are bibbles and how/why do you bump them  


As for me not much. Had some sharpish pain day 7 and then some more on day 8. hoping it's my two blasts snuggling in    

Am also a bit confused about my test date. Started using the fingers (best method  ) and it doesn't add up. Today is day 10 and I'm supposed to test on day 20. Which to me is 27 March. But clinic has me down for 30 March. Maybe they got it wrong cause of blasts rather than embies. Have to phone. But surely 27th sounds logical, or am I going mental   

Catty


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Pretty mixed news for us. We got a BFP this morning but I've had horrible period-like bleeding and the hospital are not too hopeful, but did say they have occasionally seen a positive test after heavy bleeding.

I have to repeat the test and ring back in a week.

Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs - have had both and neither are actually easy!!!

Love to all
Lilac xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lilac,

I have said a prayer for you and really hope your BFP stays put.  Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx

Cat x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
sorry I've been AWOL, been a bit busy. Popsy I am so sorry you didn't get a BFP , I was so hoping things would be different. 

Pin, Cat & Olly, massive congratulations on your BFP's, how fantastic!! 

Lilac- so hoping things turn out ok hon, just try to remain positive. xxx   

Hi Sharon- welcome to the thread. Hope you are taking things easy.

I'm fine, testing on Weds officially, but may test early!!   

No real symptoms to report 

Polly. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Popsy ~ i'm sorry to hear your news.....be good to yourself xx

Emma ~ much love to you to hun.....so sorry xx

Daisy ~ i'm so sorry that you have had to get to this point......just remember everyone's here for you whatever you decide xx

Dawn ~ really sorry hun.....sending much love and many hugs xx

Oh, how unfair is this......so many BFNs 

Thanks Jen ~ think paracetomol is all that you can take.....hope you feel better soon 

Lou ~ i think that sounds quite normal hun.....worrying never stops hey!

Sharon ~ welcome to the thread....you embies sound fab 

Lilac ~ keeping everything crossed for you too   

Sarah ~ sending you some hugs and positive vibes

Catty ~ explanation of Bubbles here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0 Bubbles have just become Bibbles.....i can't even begin to explain why!!!  I'd give the clinic a ring hun 

Polly ~ nooooooo....will have to send the  Don't worry about no symptoms....doesn't mean a thing x

Pin, Cat and Olly ~ many congratulations   

Much luck to everyone testing this weekend   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dear ladies,

A mixture of sadness & happiness. Just wanted to say sorry to the ladies with bfn's. 

Not forgetting how excited but scared  the bfp ladies must be. 

Lilac, must be scary time. Keeping everything crossed for you. 


for 2ww Sharon

I am 8 days post et, with af symptoms!  I am so tuned in to premenstrual symptoms after 3 yrs ttc naturally! Not giving up all hope, but wouldn't be surprised to see   Not sure I'll get as far as testing!! 

Lots of love

Cindersxx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

We got a BFN today   

Many Many congrats to those with BFP's

So sorry to hear of the BFN's

Love and best wishes

Reality xx xx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Should be testing tomorrow, but AF arrived yesterday at work. I am completely gutted   
A massive sorry and   to all the other ladies who got   I hope we all have better luck next time.

CONGRATULATIONS to all you who got your   and good luck to everyone else who are testing soon. 

Take care everyone and good luck.

Hopefully i will be back on the list soon.

Jo
X


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Jo,

Sorry to hear your result was a , another one to add to our list over the past couple of days. I was one of those yesterday with the same result as you've had, why does life have to be so cruel at times?

Congratulations to you girls with a  , and sending some  for us girls that didn't get the result we hoped for

Dawnx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of hugs to all those who have had BFN's this week.  I am thinking of you all!

Cinders - I have noticed this is your first cycle of IVF.  I am on my second and have had a BFP.  I have had pre-menstrual type symptoms (bloating abdo cramps etc) for the past ten days and it aint done me any harm so stop yourself worrying chick.  It would seem that a lot of the time the early signs of pregnancy are the same as an impending period.  Dont beat yourself up about it, it could be a good thing.  Now is the time to think positively.  I hope you get your BFP.  Keep us all posted.

Cat xxx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Cat - that is great news - congratulations. I too have had, or am having, cramps, bloating, emotions, thirst, messed up sleep etc etc so I will try to feel a bit more positive!


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when the infamous implantation bleeding tends to occur if it occurs? PLEASE!!! I had pains that could perhaps be implantation on days 7 and 8, but no bleeding. The sharpish pain is gone, but there is definitely something going on in my uterus. And yesterday, day 10, I had just a drop of blod (red, not brown). Can there really be 2-3 days between implantation and bleeding? Beeing crying all night. In a really bad state. And DH has gone quiet.

Catty


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Jo, Reality,
Sending you both lots and lots of       i understand how you both feel that nasty nasty old evil crow  arrived while i was at work too she needs a good    i was also totally devastated i came home i could not stop crying   it was our 5th iui attempt what made me worse was i only had one more day left then i could of done a test 13th march she arrived her timings good i give her that. We still have our 6th and final attempt to do and then its on to another list for ivf. I wish  to those that are testing today or soon love nicky.


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Cat,

This not knowing is a killer! As time goes on (day 9 post et) I don't know whether to be really positive, and have further to fall if it is bfn. Or be negative (hardly seems fair to embies "fraggle" & "rock") and be better prepared for bfn, & nice surprise if bfp!
So consequently I am up and down like a yo yo!
But congrats on you   Well done you!

Catty hun,
Think is not all doom & gloom. Think small bleed around this time could still be implantation. Dry those tears, and keep hoping. Might well be a good sign. Fingers crossed for you and 

Love and   to everyone
Cindersxxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Oh girlies its awful isnt it.

First 4 or 5 days your fine then you start wondering about implantation.... you dont want to bleed but you do want something to let you know that something is going on.... YOur mind starts to work over time with every twinge and every strange thing going on with your boobs.... and your ovaries and you bowels       

Right you have all got to stop it now no more reading into all these symptoms Im getting tough with you all    

This is my 4th 2ww and everyone has been different ive has 2 BFN and a BFP then M/C ( due to lack of hormone support at previous clinic.


Come on lets be positive and not stress your selves out lets send positive vibes to all these lovely embies and encourage them to grow and snuggle in.


I have decided that it is all out of my hands it is down to the embie nothing we can do and therefore best thing for me to do is stay calm and carry on as normal just rest a lot drink plenty and eat well. ( Tesco delivering between 12 and 2pm cant wait bought allkinds of naughty but nice food)


I go back to work on wednesday which is is day 5/6 PT. Will do a bit of work at home in next two days.
I have just been pottering about and chatting on here really had lots of family visitors which is nice but also annoying at times   

Any way best of luck, positive vibes, baby dust 

Love

Sharon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Well girls it's a   for me.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarahcutekitten

I'm sorry you havent had the news you wanted this time.  I hope it hasnt put you off and that you'll give it another go.

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cat xx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

So sorry Sarahcutekitten about your   I am really gutted for you, know just how you feel at the mo. Good luck next time, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Jo


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls can i join you this is my 3rd 2ww so keeping everything crossed   i had transfer yesterday im still feeling a bit 

achy from e/c but its not too bad   

sorry to hear of all the bfn it never gets any easier   but some day our turn will come     

oh i forgot to say lizzy will you add me to the list please im testing the 31st thanks


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Reality, Jo and Sarahcutekitten - I am so so sorry, hideous for you all 
Popsy, Emma, Daisy and Dawn - hope the last few days have got a bit better for you all

Olly and Cat - congratulations - 

Sharon - you are so wise being tough - I have learnt too that every single symptom could EITHER be a really really good sign OR a really really bad one ! 

We have been very very naughty  - I woke up yesterday with the most terrible cramps and AF feeling - spent all day knicker checking but no sign. Today the dog has been all over me like a rash, so my wicked D/F suggested doing a test. 

Well, its not up to me to disobey my Lord and Master  . To cut a long story short, it looks like we have a BFP - due for blood test tomorrow, so we will know more then, but we are cautiously optimistic ! 

Keep sane all of you out there in 2WW land - rich coming from me since I was totally and utterly potty, but there you go

R


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

RR well done hun you must be so excited <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F5%255F16%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

RR............... many congratulations.  You are in the same boat as me then cheated and did your test early!!!  I am due for my bloods tomorrow too so fingers crossed we both get what we want.

I dont know about you but I can hardly sleep - all i can think about is babies and I am STILL knicker checking even though I have been positive for a week now.

Keep us all posted of your news 

Cat xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

wow cat how early did you test


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I was due to test today but was naughty and went to the clinic yesterday evening and persuaded the nice lady in the lab to do my test early (well is was only about 12 hours early!), and got a  .

Dr. called an hour later to tell me HCG level was 315 units, so it looks like theres 2 in there at the moment! Taking a while to sink in and know its early days but i am praying that they stay put  .

I know everyones different but can any ladies who just got BFPs tell me what their HCG levels were?

Sending big hugs to all those who didn't get the news they wanted  , and congrats and sticky vibes to those who did.

Caroline xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, this is my 2nd 2ww and hopefully you guys can help to keep me sane.  I had transfer of 2 grade 2 7 cell embies put back on thursday, til yesturday had bad pains down low, but just having twinges today, think the pain could be due to the fact that ET this time was very painful.  Also having horrifc diarrhoea, but I think that this is due to the gestone injections, lol

Well hope you are all doing well, and 2ww not driving you too mad.

Speak soon.

Maggie


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing.
Just wanted to wish all you ladies good luck  

Polly Wishing with all my heart this is the one for you.

Love Donna
P.S we both cycled at Prory this time last year.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Reality  So sorry about your BFN hun....be good to yourself xxx

Jo ~ really sorry to hear your news too.....so sad that AF showed xx

Sarah ~ many, many hugs to you too xx

Catty ~ try not to worry hun (((hugs))) Have you had a look at the FAQ section.....here's the link for you, theres a bit on implantation: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

It really does depend on a lot of things so the symptoms could mean anything.

Hi Fudgeyfu ~ welcome back 

Hi Maggie ~ i recognise your name from the Herts Girls thread  Loads of luck to you  

RR ~ thats sounding very positive  for your blood test tomorrow but sure it'll be good news 

Caroline ~ congratulations to you.......so pleased hun  Try this link for HCG levels or you might want to ask on the babydust board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Hope everyone is doing ok today. I know I have Kitty now but I'll never forget what a tough day it was to get through. Sending many hugs to you all.....especially those who have had bad news in the last couple of days and those whose mums are no longer with us 

Much love, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just a quick post.... test went negative this morning (not entirely unexpected), so looks as if it was a chemical pregnancy.

At least we got a little further forward (again!!!).

Hoping to be back soon.

Good luck to all testing today.

Hugs to recent BFNs and congrats to BFPs.

Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Lilac, I'm sorry about you Sad news. I had a BFN yesterday and am totally devastated. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Good morning all

We got a   this morning and are absolutely in complete shock !!

So lucky for it to have worked 1st time for us.

Good luck all on the 2ww

Mrs MM


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

mrs mm welldone hun and enjoy the next 8 months      

lilac - so so sorry hun life is so unfair  

caroline - great news about you too  

maggie - hi hun i think i cycled with you last time hun goodluck     

hello to all the other girls


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lilac I am so sorry to hear your news.

Lizzy please can you put me down for a BFP!!!!

Baby dust to everybody and good look to everyone else testing this week.  I cant believe i have finally got to the end of the 2ww.

What a relief.

Cat xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Lots and lots of hugs to all BFNs!  

Hugs and  to all BFPs! 

Catty


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

CarolineB

Congrats - that is a high reading!! What day was your test on?

Mine was 14 days after e/c and was 69.1 - and I was told that was a really good reading. 

I hope that this helps!

So sorry to hear about the ladies who got BFN - thinking of you all xx

Well done Mrs MM - I am in the same boat as you, this is our first time, and we got a BFP on Wednesday - we are very lucky!

Lou xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Well done all you bfp's!  

Sorry to all the bfn's 

I have another week before testing, and today have woken up soooo twitched! Everytime I go to toilet am checking knickers. Though have worn black ones so as not to have too much of a shock! Like thats going to help! Feel bit like crying, so that makes me think might be premenstrual! Don't think I can face work this week, (only part time) won't be able to concentrate. Am nurse, so not fair on my unconscious patients to have me, gibbering wreck looking after them!!
Don't honestly know how I'm going to survive this week!
Poor embies! Wish they could give me a sign that they are in there, make me pukey or something!
Can think of nothing else, while last week I was wallowing it all. This week getting closer to an answer, so afraid of what the answer will be that I just want to forget it! But that is impossible! Sorry to rant on, I feel guilty for that, as I know I am lucky to have this opportunity. But oh god!! Soooo pooping my pants now!   
Cindersxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

cinders   its understandble that you are going to feel like that hun but try and relax and go with the flow   hard i know 

but those little embies wont want you getting stressed out


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Cinders

Want to wish you lots and lots of luck!!!!

Lou xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok guys!
Am taking nice deep breaths and thinking positive thoughts as I type!!!
Chill chill chill.....
One more week..... 
Cindersxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls,  really hope you dont mind me jumping in, am due to test on 29 March and am in bits.  This is my second cycle (ICSI) in 2ww but the first one ended early in the 2nd week with a heavy period.  Am also worried with this one as i havent had any implantation bleeding (neither in the first), also have a loose bottom (so to speak), boobies were really painful but this morning they seem to have calmed down abit, and also today is my due on day for my period and last night woke with bad period pains and all around both ovaries hurt this morning and feel crampy, please please please tell me this is all normal and ok?

One day i feel positive, the next negative and guilty that i have been walking around, eating crap food and feel like not been taking care of myself but DH says i have been and there isnt much more i can do.  Not feeling so positive today as i still want some signs but i know that isnt possible, really not sure how i am going to cope waiting till 29 March, its driving me   bonkers.

Congratulations to those with a BFP and good luck to those who are waiting for one.

is what i'm experiencing normal?
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lilac ~ i have posted elsewhere but many hugs 

Cinders ~ hope you are having a nice chilled day....sending lots of positve cybervibes to you!! Take care xx

WKelly ~ you sound very normal to me hun. Symptoms can vary so much between people and even between 2WWs so what you are experiencing doesn't seem strange at all. (And lots of people get BFPs with no implantation bleeding at all )

Welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you  

Mrs MM ~ congratulations......that's really fantastic news. Enjoy 

Cat ~ all done for you.....fab to put it up at last!! Congratulations 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry to hear about the bfn's, sending you lots of    !!

Fudgey - yeah i think we did cycle together last time also, how did things go with this cycle, you taken time off work or back again?  I am currently keeping my appointment with the sofa and daytime telly, and of course the laptop, so I can keep up to date on here, otherwise I might just go mad   .  Hope all is well and speak soon. Take it easy.

WKelly - We are at the same stage, same test day too, I know what you mean about worrying, this is also my second cycle of ICSI, and on the last cycle the evil witch turned up on day 10, which is really worrying as that is when she would be due this cycle as well, but trying to be positive that she will stay away and that those little embies are searching for there new home or are already snuggled down.  i have had niggling pains since ET, not constant but everynow and again I feel that someone is poking a pin in me,   .  Only differences I have had are that Im up to the loo in the night which is due to the 3litres of water a day, and sore boobs and butt, both due to the gestone, and as with you I have had very loose bowels, but again due to the gestone.  I am also a nurse, but work as a bed manager now, so decided to take the 2ww off just due to the stress of work.  But if you need the rest, then take some time off, you need to look after yourself and not be worrying about work!!
Stay positive and try not to analyse every little twinge, which I know is difficult, I have to give myself a shake every now and again when I find myself analysing everything   . Take care.

Anyway thats enough waffling on from me, hope everyone else is doing ok, just ordered my shopping from tesco to be delivered tomorrow, more supplies of juice and goodies,   .

Take it easy
Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Going mad forgot to say

Mr MM -    congrats on you're BFP, hope you have a fab next 8 months.

Cinders - Try to take it easy, try not to worry and stress too much, need to keep those little embies nice and relaxed!!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Mrs MM!

Just wanted to say a big congratultations to you on your good news!  We like you were first timers (at the Lister) and also got good news, so are feeling very fortunate indeed. Do stay in touch and good luck!

Olly xxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

on me. Today is day 12 and "normally" my period comes on day 13. Add that my   clinic don't allow testing till day 20 (how on earth can anyone wait that long) So I did the deed. Yes naughty. Very naughty. But there is a line - A LINE.         Please please please stay little line - don't go away. Sent DH a mess (ah, modern technology!) and we've both decided that today might be the only day I'm ever pregnant so let's enjoy today. We know this is not a BFP until the clinic says so, but at least I get a day to go around rubbing my tummy and dreaming of a nice baby-ful future. La la la la!!!  

Catty


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone
I hope you dont mind if I join your thread too. We have just had our 1st attempt at ICSI and are testing on 28th March. Aargh - it sounds so far away... This 2ww is dreadful. Am only on day 6 and its doing my head in already. I have no signs of implantation at all. I am on crinone gel twice daily which is giving me sore boobs, constipation and AF type twinges. Has anyone else experienced this? I know its the crinone because I started taking it immediately after EC before "the boys" were even put back in.
Anyway I am about to take myself off for a walk to get a bit of fresh air, clear my head and hopefully get myself cheered up a bit. Calming thought to all those on the 2ww!
blacklabel


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

blacklabel - hi hun im testing 31st it seems like weeks away i wish i could go to sleep and wake up when im ready to test  

catty - you naughty girl but a line is a line   

maggie - ive took the full 2ww off as ive got a stressfull job   im currently in bed with my laptop gonna watch some dynasty  

wkelly - what you are experiencing is very normal hun i get lots of af symptoms from the pessaries which is the same hormone as your taking only yours is in a gel stay      

hello to all the other girls


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for your replies, but am just finding it so hard to relax at times as i am expecting my period any minute, thats how its feeling.   

Maggie, i too am getting up so much in the night for the toilet, dont think i have ever used it so much in my life, and i find it impossible to just lay down and relax as the min i have been, i lie down then want to go again, hopefully though walking the stairs all the time might tone my large backside   that just keeps getting bigger doing nothing!!

Well at least i am normal then (family would disagree  ) from the sounds of it we are all going through the same, just cant believe it hasnt even been a week yet.

Have taken the 2ww off work, last week and this week and really not sure if to just go back next mon, tue and weds, work in an office at a desk all day so wouldnt really be putting myself in any danger but DH is more or less telling me to take the 3rd week off, really not sure what to do.

This sounds like a really silly question, but when is it ok to drive?

Catty - hope all goes well with BFP, well done x

Kelly x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hello,

i'm also testing on 28th March.

i'm still have a few side effects from the drugs-only clomid and the HCG so i can't imagine what the majority of you are going through.  My DH already thinks he's married to a   ...

Hopefully in 9 days time we'll all be celebrating with     & 

Jen
x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm due to test this Thursday and I have had terrible AF pains this morning but they have now gone. 
very confused, was convinced it was all over this morning but now not so sure (no blood at all). Ever since ET I have pains, twinges, sore boobs, bloating and an uncontrollable thirst but it seems to go so now I think that I am making it up
So frustrating!
Emma x


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Jen you have the right idea - we need to stay positive 
Emma - you only have a couple of days to go so hang in there
fudgeyfu  - enjoy dynasty!


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't bear the knicker checking any longer! I dread going to the toilet (which is a lot at the moment with all this water drinking!) because I'm so worried AF is going to make an unwelcome appearance. I've had no sign my AF is on the way (due today) but nothing to indicate my emby is doing well either. This 2ww is torture and I can't wait until this week is over! 

Thinking of all of you in the same boat...

h-belle xx


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

*Lizzy & Lou* - thx for the linfo and links, they were very helpful. Have had another test today (which is 17 days after EC) and HCG level has more than doubled to 663, so Dr is pleased and says it is more than likely twins, which agrees with the info I read on the links.

*WKelly* - you don't sound silly, I asked my Dr the exact same thing. He sais it was ok to drive straight away, although I did stay on my sofa for 2 days after ET before I ventured anywhere!

Caroline xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catty ~ woohooo. Even though i should be sending the    That is an awfully long time to wait though!! Sounding very good for you 

Blacklabel ~ hi there and welcome to the 2WW....good to have another Herts person on here. Loads of luck to you  

Wow, great news Caroline.......you must be over the moon 

Hope everyone's ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I have been a crap friend for not posting but I have been reading all the news I promise!
Catty- well done you! Still can't believe your clinic make you wait 20 days, mine only make you wait 12!

Fudgey and Emma- hope you two are both ok. Emma, glad ET went well hon. I've been reading your diaries. so are you gonna test on the same day then?  

H-belle- I'm with you on the knicker checking thing, been doing it all day myself    

Matisse- Your symptoms sound just like mine, and I have such a thirst too! I test on Wednesday. Lets hope it's a good sign.        

MM- wonderful news about your BFP hon!!  

Cinders- hope you are ok. Been reading your 2ww diary too, think we are only 1 day apart.  It's comforting to know I'm not the only one going mad with it all now! 

Kelly- I think that when you concentrate too much on "relaxing" it's really hard to feel actually relaxed. Breathing deeply and slowly really helps, and I have such a bad time trying to relax that this time I gave up and just "did things" in a moderate fashion. I find it has really helped, and I am even sleeping well too. I really hope you feel more able to relax, I know it's hard. xx 

Sorry to anyone I've missed.
Sending lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi polly not long till your test day are you excited hun     

i start off excited then i usually go mad in the second week


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Fudgey,

Wish I was excited, but to be honest I'm petrified! I daren't get my hopes up even tho some of my symptoms sound promising, cos on my last tx I was convinced it had worked, and really couldn't believe I had a negative result. Your body can play very cruel trick on you! 

How about you? It's nice that you and Emma are so close on your cycle dates isn't it? Mind you, the two of you are bonkers as it is, so by your 2nd week you'll be off the loopy scale!!    

Love Polly. xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

polly what do mean im bonkers   i can see where your coming from with emma   but not me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All  

Can i join you  

Polly what Emma are you calling bonkers   call me paranoid


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

your laughing shes on about you ha ha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Polly-You better watch it lady     you thinking were mad   have you thought it could be you


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls its snowing here yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F4%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

I dont know if anyone can help with this, (here goes!)
I had 1 4 cell grade 4 and 1 5 cell grade 3,(day 2) transfered on Fri 15th
(they looked lovely!!), anyway, the nuirses then told me i had to do a HPT on the 1st April... THATS 18 DAYS... do any other ladies have to leave it so long to test??

I would love to hear from anyone who is testing around this date.

Good luck and best wishes to us all!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi tracy 

im testing 31st so im quite near you your embies sound lovely  

why dont you join us on the mar/april 2ww testers thread on the top of the page   you will get loads of support


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Tracy ~ i've moved you here as you'll find everyone else testing 

Hope everyone is ok this morning.......will catch up later.

Fudgeyfu.....so jealous you have snow!! 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for moving me Lizzy...

WKELLY - I noticed you were on here, i havent been on for a while and was looking for you today, how did ET go?

Keep me posted

Tracie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Tracie-I have 3 day embies onboard and was given the 1st April as a test date, my clinic gives us longer as they know a lot of people test early so personally speaking i test around 12 dpt   good luck  

Fudgey-You better not be telling lies about the snow ..i know what your like


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

emma would i do that i think im getting snowed in <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F4%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









are you giving people ideas to test early


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi no im not   

Whats the plan today then   thought i might put Dallas on later this afternoon


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

emma im still in bed just had banana on toast for breckie   gonna watch dynasty cos ive got another 4 episodes to watch 

then i might go back to sleep for an hour


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi ladies,

Wow a lot of us testing around the end of the month hey!

Im feeling ok still got sore boobs funny pains and loose things happening oh the joy of cyclogest hey.

I have been sleeping a lot too just resting really. Was supposed to be doing some work at home did a bit answered emails etc but not much else yet. Decided I will go back to work on Thursday rather than tommorrow. Friday is mainly taken up by interviews for a new accountant so that will be easy.

I have 8 staff and they all know ive done ivf so will wait on me hand and foot as we all get on so well   . So will probably get better looked after at work as DH is bloody hopeless thank god for my MUM.

Have a nice relaxing day girls watching rubbish telly it just the best Ive got Charmed box sets to watch and some DVDs going put one on now .

Catch you later

Love

Sharon

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning everyone!
Posted yesterday a.m in complete panick attack! Just wanted to let you know have calmed down a bit, still knicker checking, but breathing more normally!!
This is such a busy thread that can't keep up with it all! But luck and  to everyone.
Don't know what I would have done if I hadn't found FF!
Cindersxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Good to hear you are not going to mad just yet   .

Well now on day 5, all I seem to be doing is checking here, eating and sleeping!!
I am feeling ok about everything though, staying positive and talking to those embies telling them to snuggle down and stay put   .   I too have got really sore nipples, am so thirsty and am starving, I never normally have breakfast but I wake up starving, eating lots of snacks in the day, and the diarr has turned to constipation, how lovely these drugs are, lol.

Well just waiting on tescos to deliver my shopping, then I'll start munching again   

Hope you are all well, lots of        to you all.

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maggie

That was the symptom that I had - starving in the morning. Like you I rarely eat breakfast but I am just so hungry. And I got a BFP. Being hungry and my boobs hurting was my sign.

Good luck with everything!

Lou xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too, i was very tired, constantly hungry for pickly foods and sore veiny boobs


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Lou

Hoping they are good signs for me too, well i have 9 days still to go til testing, I know the weekend will be the most difficult as last cycle af showed up on day 10, although trying not to think about that, am definately not feeling as stressed on this 2ww, trying to relax lots.  Well tesco have now delivered so I have placed the fruit bowl on the table next to me so that I can have healthy snacks, so i dont end up like a house with this constant hunger  .

Anyway hope you are both keeping well.

Maggie
xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Tracie,

We test on day 17, i'm not sure why we have the difference, might be down to the drugs we use.  

Good luck


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Fudgey and Emma,

how are you two crazy snowed in ladies doing? Emma- yes I do mean YOU are bonkers!! Your babies will be bonkers too- especially if your test date is the 1st of April    

Well, we've had no snow here, just blooming cold. Going to laze about on the sofa till DH gets home at about 9.30pm and then I may test!! I'm due at the clinic in the morning for my test, but I just can't bear them telling me the good/bad news for some obscure reason!! What would you two do?

Lots of love
Polly. xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

omg polly are you testing tonight hun goodluck got everything crossed <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Polly ~ good luck if you test tonight  

Fudgeyfu ~ hope you enjoyed Dynasty.....fabulous. I used to love those Krystle/Alexis cat fights 

Sharon ~ your staff sound great.....what is it about DHs that makes them all a bit useless  Good luck for work on Thurs 

Cinders ~ good you are feeling better today hun 

Hey Emma ~ welcome, hope you're here to keep Fudgeyfu in line 

Tracie ~ welcome to you, sorry if i confused you with your post!! Aw, long wait.....clinics do seem to vary!

Maggie ~ hope thats a good sign for you 

Too cold for me.....i want Spring back 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

not sure what to think. spotting a bit. and the PAIN. not sure what to make of it. Part of the problem is that I don't have period pains (yes it is true - none!!!) but now I am in pain. back pain, tummy pain, uterus pain, anal pain, all pain. can anyone please tell me if it is normal to have such pain after a (very naughty) BFP? could it be a good sign?  

Catty


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

Hope you're feeling OK Catty. I've had no signs of AF up until now, but I've had some backache and stomach pains today. Don't know what to think now. Just two more days to get through before testing  

Polly, good luck if you're testing tonight. Thinking positive thoughts  

This weather is making me want to snuggle under the duvet and stay there all day. I'm with you Lizzy, I want Spring now!!

h-belle xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
thanks for your good wishes.

DH and I just tested, and guess what........

            

I can't believe it!!!

We have an appointment at the clinic in the morning to confirm it.

Please God let this one be for keeps!!

Speak to you all tomorrow.

Lots of love
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

polly woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent news Polly! So pleased for you


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

FAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNTAAASSSSSSTTTICCC!!!!!!
WOOOOOHOOOOO!
Gonna go & check out your diary for your symptoms!!!
Congrats!
Cindersxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say big congrats to polly, thats fab news!!     .

Hope everyone else is ok

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Polly 

Really fabulous!!!!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow Polly, congratulations    Good luck with your appointment!!!

Please may I be put down for testing on 2 April, Ta.

Love Dawn 

xxx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

congratulations Polly, that's fantastic news!   

h-belle xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Dawnie ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you 

Polly ~ good luck at the clinic today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Polly!!!!   

Tracie x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats fantastic news polly i am soo happy for you both love nicky.


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing again!!!

Polly Congratulations on your BFP so happy for you and DH. Lots of    

Love 
Donna


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you dont mind me joining this thread but I am also on my 2ww.  I have just had IVF with ICSI.

I am going out of my mind.  

I had a natural pregnancy 4 years ago which resulted in miscarriage at 3 weeks.  After only one week though I had extremely sore breasts which were veiny, felt nauseus and was very tired.

This time I am on day 8, due to test on 27th March and all I am experiencing is cramps galore.  I have had these since day after transfer.  No other symptoms like in previous pregnancy whatsoever. 

Does this really mean that it is going to be a   ?

I am desperate to know if anyone else has had a similar situation.

Michelle x


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Michelle

Try not to worry, I had terrible stomach cramps, pains twinges during my 2ww and it resulted in a BFP.  It can all mean that things are doing just what they should.

Good luck  
Mrs MM


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Michelle
I am on day 8 of my 2ww - testing on the 28th and sympathise. I have been getting twinges on and off ever since ET and have no idea what they mean. They started too early to be signs of implantation - could be AF on the way, could be a side effect of the progesterone or just all the poking around thats gone on in the last few weeks. It drives you mad and that test day seems so far away. Have you had any other symptoms? I know its easier said than done but just try and stay positive. 
blacklabel


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Polly that is fantastic news      

xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls thank you for your support but am still feeling so unrelaxed at times, one day am so negative i feel like doing a test so i know, but then the next day am that positive that i am walking around as if i am pg and holding and rubbing my tummy  

Not sure if its the cyclogest or all things are going well but my boobies are so painful and a lot rounder and also i have nipples now whereas i had to stand in the cold to notice them!!  Is that a good sign?  Also today am suffering with the worst backach and am getting af pains all the time especially in my noonie (sorry tmi)!!!! ALSO I CANT STOP EATING.

Tracie, hi how are you, hope you are ok and all went well with ec, well done your embies, all sounds good.  Mine went all ok, little painful and had 2 grade 1, 3-4 cells.

xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

day 11 2ww, spotting


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Cinders sorry to hear that, but judging by past posts don't give up yet.

this 2 ww is horrible, definately the worst part

week 1 over with, onto week 2...testing on 28th.

xxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Jen, feeling pretty grim! 
 for the 28th.
Cindersxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

cinders it could be implantation hun what colour is the blood


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Its brown. But am day 13 post ec & day 11 post et, so af due tommorrow. 
Too late for implantation bleed


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

cinders i was cycling with a lady last year and she got brown blood day 13 hun and went onto have a bfp 

so dont worry and brown blood is good its old blood


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

sorry I'm so late joining you. Cinders, I had brown spotting yesterday and still have it today, and I got a really strong BFP yesterday and today. I think you are going to be fine honey. 
xxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

You are all so fab, and you are making me cry  ! But in a good way! )   Stay brown or go away!
Too scared to go to toilet! Nobody in the real world knows yet! Don't want to worry/upset dp while at work.
Thanks ladies, holding my breath.....
Cindersxxx
Ps was your test ok at hospital polly?


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Polly

Wanted to say congrats on your BFP - well done.

Cinders - try not to worry (I know it is easier said than done!), when are you testing?

Lou xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Due to test monday 26th, if I get that far!!
Cindersxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cinders

Try not to worry like fudgyfu has said brown is good. That is old blood, could be from your e/c?

Roll on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lou x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou, and everyone else,
Feel like a bit of a drama queen! 
But thanks for understanding  
Cindersxxx
ps last wipe, nothing on loo roll! OMG


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Cinders
its true whats been said about the brown blood so dont give up hope yet. I am feeling miserable today too because when i wiped this morning I found a small brown clot (sorry - tmi) and have been having period pains ever since. Im trying to tell myself to stay positive though. Dont be tempted to test early because you might get a false negative. Sending you lots of calming thoughts
love blacklabel


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Blacklabel,
Thanks for your support. Think am so stressed because I know it is af due tommorrow. I thnk your brown bleed sounds more like an implantation bleed than anything! The timing would be right wouldn't it?
So we are both too scared to go to loo, maybe we should synchronise loo breaks together?!! But I'm warning you have weak bladder!!!!  
Keep hoping...
Love Cindersxxx
ps too scared to test early!!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Cinders
Great idea but with the amount of water im trying to drink we would be there all day...
I would love to think it was an implantation bleed but it really was just a single clot and combined with the pain is making me really worried. However, we have got to just carry on and stay positive. I am spending way too much time on this website though... also i posted a link the other day asking for ideas of things to keep you occupied during this hideous 2ww and one of the suggestions was baking which i duly acted on and managed to knock out a pretty fantastic chocolate loaf cake (even if i do say so myelf!) courtesy of Nigella but now I am finding that keeping positive means eating rather large quantites of said cake. Perhaps i should go for a walk and get a bit of gentle exercise instead? Glad you are not tempted to test early
blacklabel x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Where are you?! I NEED CAKE!!!!!
By the way, I am defo fertility friendoholic! 
Cindersxxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Just sent you a big virtual slice of choc cake so you can sit back relax and enjoy!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Cinders and Blacklabel am keeping everything crossed for you both , have loads of    thoughts and energy.

God girls this 2ww is terrible.

Kelly x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


    Jen- how are you doing ? with your 1st week out of the way?

    Pollypocket-   WOW fantastic news I love seeing those words,
                      BPF  

    Michelle44-Welcome to ff Hun.
  
    I'm on day 6 of 2ww & doing OK!!! don't seem to have much AF pains not like the last time,still have a bit of back ache.But otherwise OK.

    Just like to wish everyone on 2ww goodluck!!!!

    Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all

thought I would join you all once again - I must be   because I just keep putting myself through it - but hopefully it's all for a good cause.

Anyway I was basted on Monday 19 so I have test date of 4 April, and they want me to go in this time for bloods rather than just a Pee Stick. That's my big milestone - to make it to the 4 April, I always end up with   a couple of days before my test date!

I must say, not to bring people down but I'm not holding out much hope for this one, we have told no-one we are doing it so there is no extra pressure but I have been feeling really crampy since monday and feeling thats a bad sign already, but legs crossed - they are going to meet and stick this time!!!

Hope everyone is ok  to those who need  them and congrats to those who dont


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Polly: That's great news hun! 

Cinders and Blacklabel: Browns is not bad. Red can be bad. Stay positive        

Catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!
No more spotting at mo, but crampy pains  Trying to stay positive, but the  is murder!!!!
 to everyone else!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Lizzy: forgot to say. I phoned the clinic and my test date is now 28/3. They're still making me wait ages, but at least two days sooner

Catty


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Cinders- hon, I've only just been able to log on again, I think the site went down for a bit.
I really want to try to reassure you, cos your symptoms sound just like mine, with the brown spotting when you wipe, and then it stopping etc. I really think you will be ok. Last night I had terrible cramping.I am on Day 12 today, and am still having a bit of brown when I wipe, but my test result was such a strong line. Are you not tempted to put yourself out of your misery and test?
Lots of love
Polly. xxxx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks MrsMM, frannyt and blacklabel for all your kind and encouraging words.

This 2ww is the most awful experience anyone can go through.  I have never been through it before.

I wish you all and everyone else good luck, Try and stay positive.  I know I am although it is difficult.

Michelle x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the well-wishes but a BFN for me.
Hey ho


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Matisse, I'm so sorry, hun! You must be gutted. Please take care! 

Catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Matisse,
Gutted for you. 

Polly,
Too scared to test!   Did so many when ttc naturally don't want to look at another stupid pee stick! It's strange I know, but when I got pg with dd I took a picture of the pee stick! It's in the front of dd first album with scan pictures etc! Would rather just look at that!!! Wonder if I somehow knew I was going to have so much trouble getting another positive!?
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Matisse,
I am soo sorry hun sending you lots of


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Matisse

I have spotting this morning and trying to desperately convince myself its implantation bleeding but blood seems too red, on reading the posts it seems implantation bleeding is more of a brownish colour   I'm trying to stay positive but after 3 previous attempts it is so hard.

Going to be a long day..... After spending the whole of the last 2 days in the loo knicker checking, I now find I don't want to go cos don't want to see more blood.

I'm not due to test until 26th but only ever seem to get as far as day 10/11.  Please  stay away

  to everyone else on 2ww

Burnie x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

I just want to try and reasure some of you girls about symptoms/blood etc. On my 1st pregnancy i had no symptoms, no sore boobs, sickness, blood etc and had a healthy little boy. With this pregnancy I bled (red blood) for 3 weeks, sickness beyond belief, pains and im now nearly 36weeks pregnant. I know it doesnt stop you worrying but it doesnt always mean its over.   
Ruth


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for that Wicklow..... I know I'm over analysing everything    and reading into everything too much   

Ok... deep breaths.... I need to stay positive and focused, what will be will be.

This 2ww is truly awful and drives you into insanity     Nothing can prepare you for the rollercoaster that it is, I suppose once it works all this pain and torture will be worth it.

Burnie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Matisse ~ many hugs to you hun....so sorry 

Burnie ~ implantation bleeding can be a brownish or pinkie colour although there are some ladies who have had some red spotting and still got good news. Love and hugs xx

Hi Michelle ~ welcome to the thread....hope you are feeling ok today 

Welcome to Outspan too 

Thanks Catty 

Big hi and hugs to everyone else.....look after yourselves 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Burnie,
Think you and I are in the same place at mo. Want to check knickers/ don't want to check knickers!
I have persuaded myself that I feel sick now, but I think it's just sick with worry!!! This 2ww is absolute agony!
I test 26th also, if I get that far. Spotting is slight but brown with a tinge of pink this a.m.
Definately a long day for me too!!
Wicklow, thanks so much for you story, it gives us gals some hope to cling to!
Love and  to everyone that need them!
Cindersxxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi - hope you don't mind me joining!!

Had et in Poland yesterday.  Had 3 embies transferred - he told me 2 x grade 2 and 1 x grade 2/3 (not sure of number of cells)

Was disappointed with this as it's our 3rd and was going to be our final ICSI and so we were pinning a lot of hopes on this...

Anyone have any opinions on chances with these graded cells??  

Yesterday I was devastated, but today I am back to wanting to think the best and look after myself for the next 12 days!!!  

xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Betty,
Think they sound like fine embryos to me! Same grade as mine, so I would say that! But on the day I had my et, there were 3 of us with those grade embryos ( only 2 embryos each), and our clinic gave us a 45-50% chance of success. So with 3 on board I should start thinking positive!!
Good luck
Love Cindersxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah thanks Cinders!!! 

I feel better now and am thinking positive for both us 

xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Girls, is it ok to have   on this 2ww?  Really do fancy a bit but am so scared that it may do some damage or bring on a period/bleed of some sort?

Kelly x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi kelly,

I really wouldn't advise it honey, Zita West says it's best to avoid it during the 2WW and for the first 12 weeks of pg.


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Cinders - know what you mean about symptoms, I convince myself daily that I some sort of pregnancy symptoms. Well managed to have only one wee all morning .... and thankfully no sign of blood 
How you bearing up

Betty - Yip sound like good ones to me as well, sending you 

Kelly - I got told off clinic not to  for first week but ok after that, why not ring your clinic and ask

Burnie x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kelly,
I would be inclined not to, as if your result is negative you may look back and regret. Think supposed to avoid orgasm as uterus will contract, jiggle embryos about!! But I am ever the cautious one! But fair play to you, you're one hot lady!!!!
Good luck with whatever you decide!!
Love Cindersxxx
p.s you don't have to let us know how it goes!!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Ha ha, Cinders it wouldnt be that interesting, think i have kept him waiting so long, it wouldnt take long, oh what have i said, oops!!!!  

Actually, have gone this far without it so i will hold on for my last week, we both did say last night that if it was a negative then we would look back and think to ourselves, was it that that caused it.

Kelly x

P.S. Cant be letting DH see this thread


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Well my laptop died yesturday morning, and then my pc died yesturday evening, so have had 24hrs of withdrawal symptoms, this seems to be the only thing keeping me realitively sane   ,  .
Had a very strange day today, its day7 of 2ww, and I have been feeling really good up until this afternonn, when all of a sudden the tears started and I couldnt stop them, its been so emotional this last week and been thinking thats its only a week till testing now, although thinking that af would be due on sun/mon so a bit panicky about that I think now as it is approaching as that is when she arrived last cycle, ohhhh its so difficult.  

Anyhow still feeling hungry most of the time, boobs not so sore today, emma just keeps telling me they are growing   , having mild niggles, altho had af like pain yesturday eve but passed again, and random feeling of nausea, but these could all be the drugs    

The only other thing that is now bothering me is that I keep getting pins and needles randomly in my hands, has anyone lse had this and could it be progesterone related

Hope you are all well
Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hi ya

finally into week 2 of the dreaded wait now.

my left ovary is still aching - presume this is from the HCG shot?  bizarre though as i didn't have any folls on this ovary...(i had iui)

looks like there is a few of us testing around the same time next week..fingers crossed for lots of BFPs!

roll on the weekend

xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Well just had nice chat in chatroom and feeling much better now, more positive again, only 7days to go til test day, hope it goes quickly!!!!  

Sharonw - How you doing, not seen you about today, hope things are ok and that this wait isnt driving you too mad   

Blacklabel - Hows things with you, you doing ok on this crazy waiting game?

Fudgey - How you keeping? How you feeling?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all doing ok!!!   

Maggie
xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

HI all

Hope everyone is bearing up ok.   to all the peeps who need it, been there done that and it's a nightmare. Every little twinge is over analysed and then your thinking is this it, is it not? Why can it never be easy for us eh? 

My hubby said for the first time the other day that he feels like everyone else just thinks about getting preggers and it happens but we have to go through drama after drama. Could have hugged him (well, I did!). I always thought I was being a total selfish cow when I was thinking that but now I've got back up!!!

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

only hours away from testing now. Have spent the last two weeks going mad and desparate for this day to come, now i'm too scared to pee on a stick!   

I feel a complete emotional wreck. At least I'll know one way or the other   

h-belle xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck testing h-belle!!!    

Catty


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi again,

Day 10 now of 2ww.  Had cramps from day 1 to day 8 and now nothing.  Had sore and swollen (.) (.) until day 8 and now they are not swollen or sore anymore.

Can anyone tell me what this means as now I really am going crazy.

Help.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.

Michelle x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Well still spotting this morning.... Sort of a browny discharge now  . I am getting a bit excited cos something def going on, I normall get full flow within couple of hours of show... hope I'm not building myself up for a huge fall.

Not due to test until Monday but there is no way I can last that long.... gonna go and multi buy pee-sticks on way home from work if still no sign of    

My boobs are still very sore especially at the side and under my left arm.... I have had a sort of stitch for last couple of days as welll  

Cinders - hows things going

Hbelle - Good luck for test 

Sending    to everyone

Burnie x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

I cant really help, im on 2ww ive had no symptoms at all!!
Just wanted to say stay positive, not long to go now....

This is for you    

Good luck
Tracie x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Burnie

I just wanted to say I have really sore boobs too, especially at the sides under the arms - I got a BFP last week. So hoping that this is a good sign for you too!

Best of luck! 

Lou xx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Have not posted on this thred before. I had my ec on sat 10th march and et on 12th march 
I am not due to test until monday the wait drives you crazy.
Have felt very low yesterday as I have started to bleed and am so scared that its the  
Is it now too late to be having an implantation bleed ? I cant stop crying as I am feeling that its all
over. Is it still too early to test would i get an inacurate result if I tested early?
Sorry to go on a bit am so worried
jani


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Louise,

Congrats on your BFP!! 

I wondered if i could pick your brains:

I say i have no symptoms BUT i have had extremely sore boobs for 8 days, could this be the pessaries?

Also i cant stop peeing in a morning, for about two hours i can go about 5 -6 times and be busting everrytime, is this a symptom

Thanks Tx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Burnie,
All sounds very hopeful! I am still spotting on & off, brown/pink. I have defo had some degree of nausea, so I think they have got as far as implantation, but not feeling any nausea today  so not sure that embies are going to stick around!   Sorry to be gross, but had to doo a poo   1hr &20mins after suppository in back door,   so not sure how much I lost. Do you think should have another suppository?
I am too scared to do pee stick!  
Wel done everyone else, hang on in there ladies!
Love Cindersxx
Still hopingxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jani,
What colour is it?
Cindersxx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi again,

Day 10 now of 2ww.  Had cramps from day 1 to day 8 and now nothing.  Had sore and swollen (.) (.) until day 8 and now they are not swollen or sore anymore.

Can anyone tell me what this means as now I really am going crazy.

Help.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.

Michelle x


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

hi Cinders
Its was red yesterday not lots just when I went to the loo (sorry)
and now its brownish red, again not lots but am having cramps


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Doesn't sound too bad Jani. Don't give up yet! If you go back to wednesdays posts on this thread you will read my panick posts!
Some very reassuring posts from ladies who had bleeding late in cycle & still went on to get bfp.
Welcome to the frequent knicker checking club!
Keeping fingers crossed for you!
Keep us posted!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Cinders
will go and look at wednesdays posts
Thanks again
Jani


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Jani - We are testing same time.... I have had spotting all of yesterday and still today... it was quite red yesterday and sort of gungy brown today sorry    Implantation, I believe happens between 5 - 12 days so definately not too late... How old were your embies when put back, if 2 days as mine were you will be on day 12... don't give up hope yet, You need to join the toilet gang, I've gone from frequent knicker checking to not wanting to know so waiting as long as poss to go.... I'd hold off testing   

Cinders - sorry can't answer question re pessarie, I'm on total natural cycle so not on any drugs which I have to admit seems weird compared to full IVF when my body was full  of them... would pessarie not have disolved in an hour... is there nothing on the packaging.... I'm sure someone on here will have an answer for you. Stay positive and sending you  ... Know what you mean about being scared to do HPT  

Tracie - Pessaries made my boobs very big (well when I say big they'd gone from a A cup to a def B which for me looked huge) and sore - i know its hard and I'm no.1 culprit but its best not to analyse everything as everyones 2ww are different esp if you read some +ve diarys.

Burnie x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Louise - Thank you its lovely to get hope from someone with a +ve

Burnie x


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

well I tested this morning and got a  . Can't quite believe it!! I burst out crying the moment I saw the stick. My DH isn't back from work until this afternoon but I couldn't wait that long to do the test!

I've had sore boobs on and off for the past week - and Burnie, I've had stitches in my left side too. Throughout my 2ww I've spent the entire time reading into every single symptom but found it impossible to read the signs! Good luck to everyone else. Sending out lots of positive thoughts to you all   

h-belle xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations H-Belle

   

Lou xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hbelle -

Well done    

Tracie x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wooohoooooooo!!!!! Hbelle!
BIG BIG CONGRATS!
Think we need to hear some   news. Keep us focused!
It does work, it will work, it will work............!!!!
Well done & enjoy!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hbelle - Congrats       

Fingers crossed the stitch is a good sign and I follow you to a +ve

Burnie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic news, well done HBelle and Dh.

xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

WKELLY -

How are you feeling today?

Have you made an appointment at the hairdressers yet!!

Tracie x


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

h-belle: congrats and  and take care, hun!

michelle: I think the progesterone pessaries/jabs make the boobs swell at first and then the body sort of gets used to it and calms down. But if you're preg, they'll start growing again at some point and might get veiny. Though it is different for everyone and different on different days.  Early cramps is probably EC and usually they calm down.      

Catty


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

H-belle, well done another  for the Mar/April testers 

Cinders- don't worry about the progesterone absorption. The suppository melts really quickly and all drug should be absorbed into the blood stream after 20 minutes.

Maz x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

H-Belle ~ any news? Woohooo, just seen it......congratulations!!! Be very happy and healthy 

Michelle ~ try not to worry too much......i'm sure thats probably mucn easier said than done!! You really can't tell from symptoms but sending you lots of  

Jani ~ could be late implantation....have you had a look here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 There's lots of info on implantation  I'd try and stick it out to test day if you can hun 

Maggie ~ hugs for yesterday. It's horrible when you can't get online when you really need to 

Hey Betty ~ welcome to the thread. What day are you testing hun?

Cinders, Catty, Burnie, Jen, Outspan, Tracie and Kelly ~ hi and hope you are all doing ok 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

H-belle -            Excellant news, well done, hope you have a healthy next 8 months!!

Well now I am in the 2nd week of this dreaded wait, only 6 days til testing, getting worried now, hoping this weekend goes very quickly and that the   stays well away!!!! Still really hungry all the time and feeling nauseous but it seems so long til next thursday,   . AM having lots o hot flushes which I am putting down to the gestone inj, god I wish I could stop looking into every little thing  .

Anyhow best get some lunch sorted, hope you girls are doing ok and not going to  .

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

H-Belle- Fantastic news hon!!!      So please for you !! xx

Cinders- I have such a good feeling about your symptoms you know. Don't worry about the pessary, it will have been absorbed into your system very quickly. 

Mags & Emma- you hang in there girls, hoping the next 6 days fly by!!. xx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Girls
Im really struggling today - been blubbing like a baby most of the morning and feel convinced that it hasnt worked and that its just a matter of time until af shows up. You think you have prepared yourself mentally for this but in fact i had no idea how stressfull this 2ww would be. I just want to be put out of my misery one way or the other.
Anyway enough of my self pity for now. Better go and find something more constructive to do than whinging to you lot!

H belle - congratulations - so pleased for you! Best of luck with the pregnancy - enjoy every minute.

blacklabel


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

clinic. As time goes by I'm getting more and more frustrated with my clinic. On FET, but my dates corresponds to EC 7/3 and I'm officially not testing till 28/3. This is no 2WW - it's 3WW. I tested a second time yesterday and it is still BFP. And I sort of know I'm pregnant but since the official date is next week I'm absolutely going mental. Sorry, just need to scream my head off...   Well, at least I've persuaded them to do a bloodtest on the 28th. 

Catty


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Blacklabel - Yesturday I was like that just couldnt stop crying and was very irrational, altho feeling better today, but stil have the fear that af will turn up, its horrible and as you say we could never imagine before the 2ww all the emotions and different feelings that we will have thro this terrible wait.
Just wanted to let you know you're not alone feeling this way and wanted to send you some      and  .

Hang on in there, not long to go!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for all your good wishes and support! Feeling v. relieved and excited, although I know I've got a long way to go yet.

Just wanted to say I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for all of you on the 2ww. I know it's hideous - I knew this process would be difficult but had no idea how much of an emotional wreck I would turn out to be. 

Blacklabel and maggie - hang in there. Hope you can both stay positive
Catty - sorry you've had to wait so long. hopefully you'll feel better after the blood test.

Sending out some of my good luck to you all  

h-belle xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Catty -

Im exactly the same i had ET on 15th, but they said i have to test on 1st April  

I know i will do as you have and test early, its such a long time!!

Tracie x


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Maggie and h-belle
thanks for the support. I have just come back from a walk which cleared my head a bit. At least its the weekend now so DP will be around to keep me comapny.
Catty - the urine HCG tests are lless sensitive than the blood tests so provided you havent had ovitrelle or any other Hcg trigger shot in the last 10-14 days it looks like your positive is a positive. 
blacklabel


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Blacklabel i was like that yesterday hon,, was in bits for the majority of the day, 1st time so far in the 2ww, today feel a bit better and yep went and had my hair cut and felt loads better after, although still having major doubts, woke in the night, nothing unusual there, with AF pains and also experiencing them today so am just praying it doesnt arrive.

Girls, question.....have you all had implantation bleeding?  Am on day 9 (inc et date) and havent had any, i was told at the hospital that implantation would occure on the sun/mon (et was on thurs), so havent had any, does this mean that they havent implanted?  Have my chances gone?

Kelly x


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Kelly
Thanks for the support. It looks like we had ET on the same day so why I test on the 28th and you on the 29th I dont know.
I havent had any implantation bleeding - I had one tiny brown clot (sorry if tmi) on day 8 but it was definitely not something i would refer to as a bleed and could have been left over from the EC. However, in answer to your question some women have implantation bleeds and get BFP and some women have no bleeding at all and still get BFP. Everyone is different so dont worry if you havent had a bleed it doesnt mean you wont go on and get your BFP too.
blacklabel


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Wkelly,

Im exactly the same as you day 9 (if you include ET day)

To answer your question: i have had no implantation bleeding at all, but they do say that implantation is from day 5-12 (hope im correct) so plenty of time yet, dont forget though lots of girls dont get any at all, and go on to get  

So stay positive  




Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Blacklabel, so you had et on 13 March and test 28th, how strange, yep test on the 29 (just had to double check)!!.  God this is driving me mad, honestly, have said it so many times since last week but i just dont know how i am going to be able to do the test next Thurs, you wait all this time and dying to do it before, but when it comes to it, you bottle it!!

Thanks Tracie, just hope that where i have been getting up now and doing stuff, driving, shopping, walking a bit, no heavy lifting though, that i might have messed up if implantation can take as long as that, does that make sense.

I AM GOING MAD AM BORING MYSELF WITH THE SAME QUESTIONS 

x


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

blacklabel: I'm doing FET and hence no HCG drugs so I know the positive is a positive (well, could still be chemical etc), but the clinic is sooooo negative about testing after "only" 2 weeks. Makes me   and  

tracie: I'm in a sense glad I'm not the only one having to wait an extra week. Though I would of course prefer a normal (  ) 2WW for us both!

Thanks every one! Feel a bit better  

Catty


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi kelly
i Know - now I am confused as to whether I am on day 9 or 10 of the 2ww. I was counting ET day as day 2. Can anyone clarify the situation and tell us which day is usually counted as day 1 please?
cheers
Blacklabel


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

We are all around the same time in the 2ww, I also have had no implantation bleed, but still hope that they are snuggled down in there and growing nicely, trying to stay positive    amongst the   .

With regards to days of the 2ww, I had ET on 15th and am now day 8 of 2ww as was always told that ET day was day 0, I may be wrong but thats how it was my last cycle also.

       thoughts to all

Maggie xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

We count EC as day 0, hence ET is usually day 2 (hence day 2 embies) and blast ET on day 5 (cause they are day 5).

Catty


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Seems you're a little ahead of me.  I had day 2 transfer on the 21st March and doc told me to test after 12 days on 2nd April.

It seems like such a loooong time.  We're towards the end of renovating our house with carpet being laid next Friday (finally!) so at least it has got me out of the last minute panicky rubbing down door frames and house painting!!!!     

xx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the replies girls - it sounds like each clinic just does its own thing! It makes me a bit sceptical about the scientific evidence behind when we are told to test...


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Afternoon Laydeeezzz......

Can I be added to the 2ww list? Had my 3rd IUI basting yesterday, and have been advised to test on 6 April. Took today and Monday off work so could have a few days rest and relaxation. Went to visit a heavily pregnant friend last night and my cousin with a 7-week old baby this morning- trying to get those positive motherly hormones raging!  Other than that sitting around watching TV and reading......

Good luck to all testing in the next couple of weeks! Hoping to see lots of BFPs coming up.....

Love Emma.x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Am more confused than ever about the 2ww, I understand about ec but I thought the embies where just 2,3 or 5 days old when they where put back, didnt think that was anything to do with the wait as when they are put back you have to wait 2weeks til testing anyway if the are 2-3 day old or 12 days if they are blast, but all clinics as you say have different timescales for testing.

Emma good luck for your 2ww, hope it doesnt send you too mad.

Think the madness is well and truely kicking in now,   

Maggie xx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

Kelly,

I had absolutely no implantation bleeding and got a BFP, so don't think your chances are any less hon.

h-belle xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

some more drops of blood (pink-red). Day 16. PANIC!!!

catty


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catty ~ don't panic hun.....i'm sure it's fine. Has it eased up at all (((hugs)))

Blacklabel ~ hugs for today. It really does seem that clinics do all do their own thing when it comes to when to test!

Kelly ~ there's been lots of ladies on here who have got BFPs with no implantation bleed 

Hi Chinup (Emma) ~ welcome 

Got to go take the doggies for a quick walk.....too cold!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning girls

Cant believe its sat morning and am already up,  , hadto get up to loo at 330 then again 630 when I was wide awake, so had to get up   as still feel tired.

Anyhow how you girls feeling today, another day closer to testing     .

Maggie
xx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Maggie
Another day closer - too true but this waiting business is doing my head in completely. I dont think its worked and then the next minute Im convincing myelf that maybe it has. I had AF pain again last night but it seems to have gone away now. Other than that no other symptoms at the moment. I think when wednesday arrives I am going to be too scared to test... My clinic make you go in for a blood test (appt at 10:50) and you get the results that afternoon but I cant decide whether to do a HPT test myself in the morning. DP wants me to wait for the bloo test as he says I will know its the correct result. In fact he didnt even want me to buy a HPT! But I now have 2 first response sticks sitting on the bathroom shelf. Any advice gratefully received!
blacklabel


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

blacklabel we dont get a choice hun    the hospital gave me a hpt on the day of transfer and i have to test 

14 days later   goodluck for wedensday


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

blacklabel: can't see the harm in testing at home that morning. think the danger of getting disappointed is bigger if you test before weds. also keep in mind that if the home test is negative then the bloodtest might not be as it will detect the exact level of HCG.        

I'm having my bloodtest at 8.15 on wed and I'm so happy they've agree to do one (though I have to pay for it). 

catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all.
Game over for me 
 has arrived this a.m. properley. 
Peed on a stick for closure  
Absolutely gutted,  guilty,   sorry,   angry,  but have to pull myself together for dd.
Would just like to say a huge THANKYOU to all you lovely ladies out there who have given me immense support & strength over the past 2ww, and I wish you all the best of luck.
I'll be back!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

cinders honey im so sorry


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Cinders  

Just logged on to find out your sad news, so sorry, 

Tracie x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cinders I am so sorry and gutted for you.

Michelle x


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Cinders
So sorry to hear your news. Im gutted for you. Sending you massive hugs

Catty - will be thinking of you on Wednesday
blacklabel


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

so sorry to hear your news Cinders.   

Thinking of you.

h-belle xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

cinders, hun. I'm so sorry! 
    

catty


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Cinders - so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of    , look after yourself.

Think all the clinics are different with testing, we also were just given the hpt on day of et, which is tempting to use, however I wont, I know its too early yet anyway,   .  So long as af stays away will go out and buy another test anyhow, clearblue I think.  I know what you girls mean about all the thoughts, one minute I feel yeah I am sure its worked then the next Im like no it hasnt, got it does f**k with your head all this stuff.  Well this morning have had headache and feeling nauseous and tearful again, god knows whats going on anymore!!! 

Think might have to go out for a walk in a bit get some freash air in my head, sort it out,   .

Hope you all ok.

Maggie xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Mags 

Im in chat if you want to talk hun.

Cheers

Sharon xxx


----------



## H2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Blacklabel, 

Im on my 2ww and have 2 days to go and im having my blood test at the clinic on monday and then wait for the results which i will receive at 1pm in the afternoon, but today i have just bought 2 hpt test as i cannot be at home with not having the choice and will not be able to get my hands on one if i hadn't bought them today. i might test tommorrow as that 18 days after hcg was in the system. or if not i will definatley test before i go i need to know before and then have an open mind, but my DH originally said wait, but now he's saying if you want to test then you do as he didn't want me to be upset.... so whatever choice you make good luck and here's some    

take care 

love 
hev 
xxxxxxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Hev
Thanks for your reply. I know what you mean about wanting to know before the blood test. Good luck if you test tomorrow, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
I dont know whats going on with me at the moment. My boobs have been sore since I started taking the crinone but now they arent which i guess is not a good sign but still no sign of AF yet - was having pains yesterday but they seem to have stopped. I am constantly knicker checking because I seem to be having a lot of watery CM (sorry, tmi) but again that could be due to the crinone i suppose. Aargh its driving me mad!!!
blacklabel


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girlies,

How you all doing this evening?  

Hev - Godd luck for testing tomorrow sending you lots of      

Blacklabel - Sorry to hear 2ww is driving you so mad, not long now, but it seems like forever I know.

Well I was feeling tearful earlier but after yet another afternoon kip, I woke up feeling not too bad, apart from this bloody heartburn, trying to have some milk to ease it but Im not a big fan of milk,  

Anyhow popping into chat if any of you ladies around.

CAtch ya soon

Maggie xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi Ladies

Hev good luck for testing. Blacklabel not too long now. Betty hope you are ok.  

Mags I will no doubt be chatting to you at some point today     but here is a slap for you anyway hun   

Well im not very positive today woke up with a stinking headache and had a bit of browny clear mucus when i wiped  i had one dot of this two nights ago as well this is how my other cycles started to fail so now im on a real downer day 10 of 2ww after ET. I am due on tomorrow to my dates. I am really sick of this now fed up of disaster and bad news. I am going back to bed for the day to try and hope thats its just implantation and nothing sinister.

Sorry for the down post I will give myself a slap and try to be more positive as the day goes on if nothing else escapes to send me loopy.

Love and babydust

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

morning Girls
Well i tested this morning and got a BFN. I know its a couple of days early but I used first response which according to the blurb would detect 93% of pregnancies at this stage. So i thinks its all over for us. Am completely gutted and yet numb at the same time. 
Heres hoping you all have better luck than me.
blacklabel


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Blacklabel it could be far too early hun wait for your official test day hun things do change there may not be enough hcg in system. First responce arent that great hun i got a negative on one of those  and positives on tescos own hun 12 months ago so please dont give up yet.

Hang in there 

Sharon
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

blacklabel: hang in there and try to be positive         there is still every chance for you to get a BFP. so chin up till wed 

sharon: here's another slap  

catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thinking of you Blacklabel,
Hopng you have tested to early (you naughty girl!)
Am still lurking keeping my eye on you guys.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

cinders: please lurk on!  

catty


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Blacklabel I have complete sympathy for you.

I myself decided to do a pee stick test today, 2 days before hcg blood test with First Response.  I also chose First Response as it says that to test 2 days before would detect 93% of pregnancies at this stage.

I also got a   and am absolutely gutted.

Wishing everyone else on the 2ww better news than I have had.

Michelle x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Sharon -  I am hoping its implantation for you hun, try to stay positive, I know its hard but we still have a few days to go, and hopefully it will pass again.

Blacklabel & Michelle -     I am hoping that both you girls have just tested too early, you both have a few days until official test day and if af hasnt arrived then its still not over, try to stay positive both of you for the next few days.

Im not feeling too bad this morning, not sure how tummy is feeling, just have heavy sensation, and the sore boobs,     , anyhow got to keep positive still got 4 days to go.

Sending you all lots of      and   , take care and speak soon.

Maggie xx


----------



## H2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi girls,

Blacklabel & Michelle - like the rest say it's proberly too early if your not due to test till weds - stay positive girls, fingers and everything crossed       

Im really not sure whether AF  is on her way  don't come now as only 1 more day to go till the test from the clinic - we are gonna test before the clinic we've decided that it puts us in a better position before the test and we will just keep an open mind till 1pm

Its the needing to know that drives you mad on this 2ww - horrible but girls we are all of us 
[fly]** PUPO - PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE **[/fly]

                                  

Let's stay positive girlies

take care all

Hev 
xxxxxxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello
What would I have done without all of you and FF the past few weeks. My DP would surely be a gibbering wreck by now.
Thanks so much for your words of support. I know you are all right and Michelle and I should have just waited until the official blood tests but it was driving me mad. I guess it serves me right cos there is still that little see of doubt in my head that perhaps the stupid first response test was wrong as AF hasnt shown up yet. 

Michelle - massive hugs. And lets hope that you prove the first response test wrong

Hev - I like your PUPA theory and have been following your 2ww diary. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow and lots of positive thoughts.

Cinders its good to hear from you, I missed you.

Maggie - you are fab! How do you manage to sound so upbeat all the time? You must be sick of my miserable posts and depressing chat. Dont worry im back in work tomorrow so you will have a bit of a reprieve.

Catty - only 3 days to go!

Sharon - really hope its implatation and that your headache has gone. Big hugs.

love blacklabel


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cinders ~ hun, i'm so sorry that AF showed up 

Blacklabel ~ aw hun, you're too early. The accuracy of those tests is greatly reduced when you test early and i'm sure you still have every chance 

Michelle ~ same goes for you too hun....here's a quote from the FAQ: "However, even tests that say you can use early as they're more sensitive are only about 65-69% accurate when used early"

Hugs to you both  

Maggie ~ hope you had a better nights sleep last night 

Sharon ~ don't worry about the down post......that's what we are all here for  Hope you had a better day 

Hev and Burnie ~ huge luck and babydust for tomorrow.....really hope you get good news  

Take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Michelle
I dont know whether I am doing the right thing here or not by posting this because obviously I dont want to get your hopes up (or mine for that matter!) but I did a search on FF for "first response". I got 5 pages of results and so far have skimmed thru the first 3 pages but there does seem to be alot of posts suggesting that the first response tests are not very good and people have gone on to have positives by their test days. I dont have any pregnancy symptoms at the moment even my boobs arent sore anuymore despite the crinone so i dont hold out much hope but you never know...

To hev and everyone else about to test - reckon that first response is not the one to go. By all accounts clear blue is the best
love blacklabel


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Blacklabel - I have enjoyed our chats, so dont be silly we have been able to help each other thro this madness, dont think emma would agree with you about being upbeat all the time   , we all have our down days, and I hope that you prove tha first response test very wrong!!!!  


Hev - I really hope all goes well with the test tomorrow,    . 

Well have had a reasonably good day today, felt really sicky and had headache at lunchtime, so had a few hrs kip, then emmas sister came and picked us up to go to theres for tea, so that was nice, so just back, and feeling shattered again, probably due to the lack of sleep,   , seems to be getting worse, went to sleep about 3 this am and was up at about 9!!  Well tummy still feeling heavy thats about it, just willing af to stay well away.

Stay positive girls and take it easy.

Speak soon.

Maggie xx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

Well I have had the worst day of my life after doing the First Response test 2 days early and getting a big fat Negative.

LizzyB thank you so much for your encouragement.  May I ask where you read about the FAQ for testing early.

Blacklabel you dont know how much I am wishing you may be right, for your sake and mine.

Wishing all those that are testing tomorrow lots and lots of luck.  May you are get a positive.

Michelle x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's the link for you Michelle 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Lizzy xxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

lots of   to everyone testing tomorrow (Monday)!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you all!

Michelle and blacklabel: take care and stay positive 

catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck tommorrow gals!
Hoping the thread will be full of              
Thinking of you all. 
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Cinders am so so sorry    xx

Michelle and Blacklabel, stay positive have everything crossed that you have tested too early  

And, good luck to all you lovely ladies who test today, bring on a  

xxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

only 2 more sleeps until my test date.

what will everyone else be doing?  Testing in the morning with DH or alone, or taking a sample and leaving it until after work to test?  My DH leaves the house at 6.30am - so i could get up a few mins early so that we could test together..

i'm now really edgy about it and nervous about it..

it's our first T/x so not too hopefull..

jen
xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Jen

This was our first IVF round, and I got a BFP, I think age plays an important factor!

So stay positive!

Lou x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

I had ET on the 15th March, my hospital told me to test on the 1st April (18 days away!!!)
AF was due on Saturday 24 March (still no show), anyway, i have been stupid and tested early (this morning) and got "not pregnant" i used a clear blue digital.

I know this is early, but surley 11 days after ET it would pick up on something, wouldent it??

I know HPT are different, they pick up on different levels of HCG (clear blue digital being 50)

I had a chem preg last year with my first IVF, but when i tested from say day 10-11, it was coming up with slight +ve......

Is it all over for us....

Best wishes to all
Tracie


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Well AF turned up for me Saturday after 2 days of spotting  ..... Back to the drawing board, its our NHS turn next, just hope I'm near top of list.

Good luck for everyone else due to test

Burnie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Tracie, what have you done, oh no, cant believe you tested so early.  Oh hon, i so hope its because you have tested early and on the next test "1 APRIL" you get a positive.

Dont give up hope yet xxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Burnie, am so so sorry honey


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

wkelly-

I know i cant belive i caved!!
Not feeling very positive though  

Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh hon, try and stay positive, you still have a good week to go.  Have read on here, not sure if its the 2ww thread but someone tested 3 days before got a negative, the same the next day then on the actual testing day a positive (sorry to whoever wrote this that i may have got bits wrong), so you still have a good chance.

I have to confess though am sooooooo tempted to test early myself but I just dread the worst outcome and then have to do it again on the actual date.  

Chin up and stay positive.

xx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lizzyb

Thank you so much.

Michelle x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

H-Belle, did you have any other symptoms?

xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Burnie -  Sorry to read your news, sending you lots of     , take it easy and look after yourself!!!

Tracie -    You still have plenty of time for that result to change as its still early days, I now how difficult it is tho as I am now really wanting to test, but too scared too   

WKelly - How you doing hun? Not long tto test daye now so resist those pee sticks   .

Well had unsettled night last night and have woke today with funny tummy, feels slightly af ish which isnt good, but have got explosive diarr (sorry TMI) not pleasant, am trying not to do to much knicker checking, as I may go completely mad   then!!! Oh I just want it to be test day!!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Maggie, yep holding in, although am sooooooo tempted to test early, just spoke to Dh about it and he really wants to hold out till Thursday, which i think we will.

Oh i am the same as you today, have the worst case of wind possible, back at work today and sitting at my desk with my tummy making the loudest and terrible noises ever and as i go to stand a little "blow off" slips out and i have to sit back down, am crying to myself inside, but also laughing  , have bad backache today to?  Have you been getting any other symptoms?

Kelly x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Wkelly,

Bless you, yeah my tummy is making the most awful noises, glad I am at home, lol, although I get this someties when af is on way, oh god    got to stop thinking about af!!! My boobs seem to be bigger than usual these days,   , however not as sore today, altho I keep feeling really nauseous, but I dont want to get any hopes up as my tummy really does feel awful today, just hoping the witch stays away and I can make it to test day on thursday without caving in,   .

Just think only 3 more sleeps to go!!!!!!  Still sounds like ages,   

Maggie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh its horrible, these three days are going to be the longest.  Am also preying that AF doesnt show, i sometimes get the "runs" (tmi) when AF is due as i have endo too and IBS so it sort of all runs in to one, if that makes sense.

Do your (.)(.) normally hurt before AF is due?  Mine do at times, although not as much as they do now and for this long, even in my sleep they hurt when i move or turn over.  Could this be the pessaries or good news?

Kelly xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

I know why does this time feel soooo long,   . My boobs sometimes ache a little before af, but as you say nowhere near as much as they have done recently, its my nipples that ache more some days and they hurt when I move in bed also, altho that may be put down to the gestone inj, altho I dont remember them being this sore last cycle on the pessaries.  I really dont know what to think anymore, sometimes I think is it just me imagining everything and driving myself more crazy   .

Well I am going to take myself out for a short walk try to clear my head!

MAggie xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Well been for a little walk to try and clear the old head, went to sainsburys and bought some cakes   , still got this heavy feeling in tummy driving me   , just praying its not af!!!

Hope you are all well!!

Maggie xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maggie

I had that same feeling in my tummy days before testing and today it is there too, it comes and goes. I put it down to my uterus moving and growing, you are bound to feel something.

I went on to BFP, I have fist scan on Wednesday.

Best of luck xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Louise

The feeling seems to be coming and going now so I am hoping it is just things happening in there, and that the little embies are still holding on tight, as otherwise I feel completely different to last cycle, feel like somethings happening this time, difficult to explain but my tummy feels different too, have been feeling nauseoua and have sore boobs, but that coul all be due to gestone injections, or just me going mad.    
Only 3 days to go thank god!!!

Maggie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Maggie, did the walk do you any good?  Such a nice day out, apparently its supposed to be better tomorrow. 

Well i am also have some strange sensations going on inside, sort of round my ovaries, they seem to be pulsating and achy and lower back pain, really feel like AF is going to come on too.  

A quick question little graphic and tmi but..........i am using the pessaries the back way and seem to have quite a bit of creamy discharge coming from the front, would that have anything to do with inserting in the back?  Am constantly checking my knickers as they feel wet?  Does this sound right?

Kelly x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi kelly

Yeah walk helped a little,   as went to sainsburys and bought cakes, lol.  I remember last cycle I used the pesseries and I used them the back passage and also had some discharge, like you said I kept feeling like I was quite wet, and knicker checked.  However today still got this strange heaviness but hoping its just everything moving around getting ready for the long haul, trying to stay positive, altho quite difficult     .

Maggie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh i really hope you are right and its everything moving around and embies settled in nicely.  Although at the moment sitting at my desk and i am near tears, because out of all the pains i have been having this is the worst and feels more like AF than ever.  I really cant get AF  .  Its funny how this morning i was feeling really good, positive, great mood and now i just feel miserable and want to    my eyes out and go home.

Cake, god i could eat that right now, no actually i couldnt as my nerves are making me feel sick, i need a very VERY large glass of wine  !!

Kelly x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls,

I came home from work got horrible pains and still got light spotting still pinky/beige colour but defo there. Got horrible heaviness and the wet feeling.

Did the work i had to do then went and told boss what was going on he ordered me home. it helps that his mrs is going through all this as he understands more than other bosses would.

so i have no idea what is going on.

catch you,later 

Love

very demented
Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Sharon, try and stay positive, easy to say i know.

Take it easy for the next couple of days and put those feet up and rest   

Kelly xx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi just wanted to say I tested earlier on today and got a BFP (tested 1 day early  could not wait until tomorrow due to all the bleeding) I am still bleeding so I have been on phone to clinic they have increased my pesseries to 2 a day now and have told me to ring back tomorrow to tell them how its going they said i will have to go in for a blood test this week to check my hormone levels am praying that it is a BFP and that I can hold on to it    
Jani


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh god well done, excellent news   

Kelly x


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi everyone
Was back in work today so have come straight home and logged on  to see whats been happening with everyone.

Hev - congratulations! so pleased you got your BFP!

Jani - congratulations on your BFP and fingers crossed for the blood test

Burnie - so sorry to hear about AF. Big hugs. Take care of yourself.

Sharon - earlier on this thread it says that brown/pink blood is old blood. So hang on in there and take it easy.

Tracie - lets hope you tested to early, fingers crossed

Kelly and Maggie -  glad to hear you are both hanging in there. 

Michelle - how are you doing today?

After reading about first response tests on this site yesterday i have managed to convince myself there may still be hope for me yet and that i may still get my BFP... However when you realise your mood has changed from totally devastated to slightly hopeful in less than 24 hours you realise just how much your emotions are out of control (I dont think i have explained that very well - soz). 2 days left till blood test. I have decided not to do another HPT and just wait for the blood result -m that way we will know for definite.
So as AF hasnt shown up yet i am torturing myself trying to decide if i have any symptoms of pregnancy. I have had a bit of pain in my left ovary this afternoon, not sure what thats about. Initially had sore boobs as soon as started taking the progesterone but that has disappeared in the last few days which i am a bit worried about. Have had AF type pains and cramps on and off for the last week but not today. Other things since ET include very dry mouth for a couple of days despite drinking at least 3 llitres water a day, one day felt nauseous but only the one day and had a headache at same time too. Twice I have had a weird pain in my left boob - sort of shooting thru my nipple and once i felt a fluttering feeling in my ovary/ I think that sums it up. How i havent bored you all to sleep! I suppose basically i am hoping that some of the lovely ladies who have got their BFP may be able to shed some light on the above.
love blacklabel xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi girls

Sharonw- Sorry to hear your also not feeling too good today, as I said to Kelly early hoiping all this pain is the embies getting settled!!!   Got to stay positive     or at least try.

Jani75 - Congrats thats excellant news,         

Kelly - Bless you hun, can you not go home early, you need to get some rest, put youre feet up hun and spoil yourself, like me get somme cakes    they do help!!!

Blacklabel - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more positive, I have had similar symptoms to what you have said, the boobs are just bigger and heavy now rather than sore, I think, but I hope that your blood test  will bring you good news, not long to go now!!!

Anyhow have been flitting in and out of chatroom all day, trying to keep busy, but resting at same time,    , trying not to get obsesses with knicker checking  , might catch ya girls later.

Maggie xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Just a quick one

Hev just had a look at you're diary thats excellant news            , thats good you have anoter 15 days to relax, enjoy it hun!!

Maggie xx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi

Can I join, I had ET yesterday and test date is Sun 8th April. I am going with HPT as I found the wait for blood test results horendous last time.

I am not very positive as last time got a BFN with 2 blasts, this time I had day 2 transfer as we had a really low fertilisationrate only 3 from 12 eggs.

I am resting and trying to remain positive.

Good luck to everyone

Cate
x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Cateb

Welcome to the madness of the 2ww, try not to worry about last cycle as they are all different, and it only takes one little embie to hang in there for a bfp, hope you are having lots of rest. sending you lots of        .
Good lUck.

Maggie xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

I turn my back for a few hours and you're all so busy I can barely keep up - good though!


Tracie: naughty naughty   - too early! Stay  

burnie: i'm so sorry, hun! 

Louise: good luck with scan!!!

Sharon: can I have you boss, please!

Jani: Great news!  

blacklabel: it is common for the boobs to get used to the progesterone so don't worry about that

and lots of         to everyone!!!

catty


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Can I join in?  

Had ET last Wednesday, 2 x grade 1 (1 x 7 cell and 1 x 5 cell). Test date is not until 7th April, that seems like a really long wait for me 17 days after ET, not sure if I'll be able to wait that long ...

2ww is definately the hardest bit so far, am slowly driving myself  . Stayed in bed for the first few days, but have been out for a walk everyday since saturday and today really treated myself and went to Tesco's woo hoo, DP lifted bag's though.. Had promised myself that I would not analyse every twinge but hey that's not gonna happen, slight shooting pains particularly on one side?? and of course really sore (.)(.)!!! 


Good luck to anyone testing in the morning    

Love Kate xxxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Kate

Welcome to the madness of the 2ww, how you been doing so far?  How you feeling?  Keeping positive I hope, sending you lots of          .

Maggie xx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for the  

From the start of down regging till ET felt totally calm and positive (DP was very surprised!). I think the turning point came when I saw those 2 little embies on screen, it really hit home how much I want them to stay. Have been pretty emtional since have had a couple of boo hoo's but then worry that this won't help, feeling much more upbeat today though think it's coz I'm doing a bit more ...

How are you doing?? not long till your test date you must be excited..

Kate xx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well have just been to loo and when i wiped there was some blood - red not brown. Looks like Af is on her way unfortunately. Im gutted.
blacklabel


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi 

Blacklabel  - so sorry to hear that hope its not af    , take it easy hun.

Kate - No probs hun, I know this 2ww drives us all mad, I have been quite tearful at times and today not feeling great as I have had af pains on and off, hoping that it stays away tho.

Maggie xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just checking up on you Blacklabel,    
Thinking of you.

Burnie, if you pop back in so sorry for your news too.   

Love Cindersxxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, can i be a newbie here... 

I'm on my wait and slowly going   

I'm having feelings like AF is on its way.  only on day 4 of my 17 day wait.  I've been having crampy feelings and tender (.)(.)'s.  Trying to stay positive. 

Kasa - are you at St Mary's?

Clare x


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

blacklabel: it must be really hard for you, but there is still a chance 
    

cinders: how are you holding up, hun?

catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Catty,
Only couple of days since bfn, but making progress already! We have booked a last minute break to eurodisney, so that should help us to remember that life can be fun!
How bout you hun?
Cindersxx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Just to let you know AF arrived this morning. Even though it wasnt a suprise i have been crying ever since. At least I have been put out of my misery though. Unfortunately I am in work today but then i guess it will stop me sitting at home and moping.
Michelle - good luck today. Hope you get your BFP.
Maggie - good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you too.
Cinders - glad you are doing ok
blacklabel


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

blacklabel so so sorry hun is there no way you can take the day off hun      

clare - dont worry hun easy to say i know but as soon as i start my pessarie i get cramping hun and sore boobs


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Blacklable - So sorry       

Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Blacklabel i am so sorry, trying my hardest sitting here not crying for you.

   

I am absolutely dreading Thursday, i just dont know how i am going to be able to do it and cope if its the worst.

Good luck to those testing today.

Kelly xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Well ladies, thankyou for all telling me off, it was to early to test, ( still not feeling that hopefull, but with all the other ladies stories on FF about testing early, getting BFN, then testing again and getting BFP, gives me a bit of hope!)
Good news still no AF, so thats got to be a good thing as dhe was due on Saturday.....

How is everybody else this morning??

WKELLY, MAGSANDEMMA, Hang in there, not long now...



Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Tracie, you sound loads better this morning, so pleased you have seen sense and i dont have to   you!!  Hang on in there till the 1st April, miracles do and can happen!

Have serious backache today and allsorts going on in and around my ovaries still, also feel like AF is going to come any minute and just feel so emotional and drained and bloated i just hope this is all good and not the starting of AF, i was originally due for it last monday so am doing good so far with it not arriving  

Kelly x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning all

Blacklabel - so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of    , take it easy and look after yourself, have lots of treats  .

Tracie - When is your official test date hun?   Keep positive, especially if the evil  hasnt turned up!!

Kelly -  how you holding out hun, Im not sure I can wait til thurs to test, its driving me mad!!!!

Sharon - How you feeling today hun?

Well I am sitting here trying to resist the urge to go and pee in the cup, I have had lots of af pains since yesturday morning, they are still there and dont know if this is good or bad, just think everytime I go to the loo that I will find that she is here   , I really want to test today but not sure how I would cope if it was bad news and had to wait another 2 days til official day, but really feel that the witch might get me before then anyway.   Anyhow Im just rambling now, so better stop!!!

Good luck to all who are testing today, sending you lots of                


Maggie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Maggie, am the same as you, want to test now but am scared that its a negative then have to wait till thurs, think it will really send me over the edge.  We can do it, we can hold out till then


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Blacklabel sorry to hear your news 

Kelly sounds good then... you're testing the day after me.

I'm also having some odd af pains, but i've had a few aches throughout the t/x so not thinking anything of it.

Good luck to everyone, 

Jen
x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Maggie, dont do what i did and test early, it was earth shattering when i saw the words "not pregnant"
You are doing well...
I test on the 1st April... (18 LONG days)

Tracie x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks havent been to pee in a pot just yet, think if we dont test today, then will prob test tomorrow, it should show up then I would think especially as some clinics let you test 16 days post ec and some seem to test 12days post et i think.  Well going to get dressed and get out and about I think get away from the pee pot   , and buy some tests     .  Anyway we are going to book to go away for the weekend, justin the uk, but it will be good to get some us time without this 2ww madness, so hopefully will be celebrating!!!!!

Kelly - I was just in the voting room again, living in there these days and there is a post on af pains and bfps, it sounds hopeful   , but it kinda keeps me sane.

Hang on in there girls!!

Maggie xx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Blacklabel - sorry to here your news.

Maggie / Kelly / Tracie keep positive and try and resist until test day.

Hope everyone else okay

Cate
x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Blacklabel

I am so so sorry for you, try and keep your chin up.  Remember it will happen for you.

Michelle x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls

Decided not to go to work i called clinic they said to rest and see what happens with the spotting.

I really know this hasnt worked but will see it through. I will test tommorrow with my tesco test and then with official one on thursday.

If anyone fancies a chat today send me a pm ill be around most of the day.

Cheers

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Sharon, so easy for us all to say it, but try and stay positive hon, still have a couple of days to test fully.  Put your feet up and relax.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Lizzy can you put me down to test on 12th april thanks hun love nicky.


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Thankyou all for the kind messages.... just had call from hospital and NHS cycle much sooner than I thought, I start DR on 11th April so will be back soon for more 2ww torture.

Will keep lurking to see how everyone gets on

 for everyone due to test and    for all those who have recently tested negative



Burnie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Burnie, that is brilliant news that you can start so soon again, sending you loads of                   

Good luck xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all, Emma here. 

Sharon.....how you doing hun? Hope you are feeling ok today. Catch up soon.

Hope you are all well, we were naughty and just tested 2 days early!!!!

oh my god we got      

Hope it stays !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its all so emotional!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im really scared!!!!!!!!!!

Dont know what else to say except we are sending you all     

Talk soon


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MAgs 

I thought you would congrats hun

Chris


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh my god, Maggie you did it, that is brilliant news, well done both of you 

     

Kelly xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanx ladies!!!!!!!!!!


Hoping for same result for u on thursday Kelly  

Just foned clinic but no nurses to talk to at the min!!!!!

     

Love to you all Emma and Mags xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Mags, i want to test now, i really do, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!   

Cheers hon, again, well done to you both.  I bet you are jumping for joy and cant believe it. 

Kelly xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Just spoke to DH and he is adament that i am not to test early, bummer!!!!

Oh well girls, guess we have to all wait till Thursday  

Kelly xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

oh mags and emma im over the moon for you both so so pleased well done have  ahappy 8 months


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mags & Emma - woo hoo!!!!   great to hear your good news xx

Blacklabel - So sorry to hear your news loads of   for you babe xx

Clare - Yep I am at St Mary's! on day 7 of the dreaded wait, would be surprised if we've not crossed paths in that gorgeous waiting room   how you coping so far? let's think positive and pray that we will be two big bumps in manchester this summer    

I'm getting into a routine of doing absolutely naff all every morning, Jeremy Kyle, Phil and Fern ..... bring it on. Last night was convinced this was gonna work, then couldn't sleep and then this morning felt like   was on her way, now it's back to shooting pains and sore (.)(.), it wears you out this flippin rollercoaster, pottering about this afternoon and then gonna have a nice walk ..... aaahh 11 more sleeps seems like forever ..

to rest of you ladies ...... come on the BFP's  

Kate, xxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanx Kasa, enjoy daytime TV. Mags is a bit bored of it now but you guys have helped keep her sane, thanx!! well nearly sane!!

Kelly- hang in there, nearly time to test!!! Take care    

Sharon, Thanx hun. hope you're taking t easy

Talk soon guys  

Emma and Mags x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi mags and emma,

Yes im doing nothing spotting is brown still and not a lot and tummy is like a football. Not sure what is going on no pains as such just sharp things in ovary area. I have no idea what the outcome will be for me but i have my frosties if its no the outcome that im hoping for so all is not lost.

Bit emotional today will admit to crying eyes out when i read your post about bfp please give mags a slap from me lol we have kept eachtother sane over the last couple of weeks.

You really dont know how pleased i am for you both im over the moon for you. Are you still going away at the weekend?

If you two fancy a chat in chat im up for it.

Love and hugs

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

cinders: Eurodisney, eh   Well, you definitely deserve it! 

blacklabel:  hun!   with you!

burnie: Great news about new TX!!!  

maggie & emma:   on you! But great news! 

Michelle: how are you doing today? any news?


I'm ok at the moment. Had some spotting day 13 and 16. But it stopped both times and I'm now keeping fingers and legs crossed hoping it will stay that way. Bloodtest tomorrow (day 21!!!) and am getting quite nervous, wondering what my HCG level might be and whether the clinic will finally confirm my BFP and let me up the progynova.

catty


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Just checking in to see if everyone else is going as slowly mad in this 2 weeks wait as I am!!!  

Am feeling pretty negative as I have no symptoms at all!!  am on day 6 of the dreaded 2ww and first time round had VERY sore (.)(.) and lots of aches and pains (chem preg).  This time - nada!  I know not everyone has symptoms, but I usually have good gut instincts about this stuff.  

Luckily for us it is bonus time for us (both work for same company) so we just about have enough to try once more if this doesn't work!! 

Good luck everyone, but especially those who are nearing the end of the wait..     

Gill xx


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your support, not just today but throughout the whole 2ww.

Maggie and Emma
Just wanted to say congratulations - so pleased for you both. Enjoy your weekend - you can celebrate!

blacklabel


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggie & Emma - congratulations on your BFP. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Cate
x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Well its the end of the road for me.

Had my hcg test today and it was  .  Feeling extremely sad and havent stopped   since I got results.

In my mind I already knew but it still comes as a blow to have it confirmed.

Catty thanks so much for your concern.

Maggie and Emma congrats and so so happy for you.  May all your dreams come true.

Take care.

From a very very sad Michelle x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Burnie ~ so sorry hun....hope your NHS turn comes round quickly. Just read you other post.....huge luck for this cycle hun xx

Blacklabel ~ hugs to you too......so sorry your AF arrived. Take care xx

Michelle ~ really sorry to hear your news too.....love and luck to you xx

Cate and Kate ~ welcome to the thread.....good to have you here  Much luck to you  

Clare ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test hun?

Nicky ~ welcome back and loads of luck 

Cinders ~ have a good time at Eurodisney......i took my neice and nephew and it was fab 

Louise ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Catty ~ good luck for your blood test tomorrow.....hope those levels are fab 

Jani ~ great news...congratulations! 

Mags and Emma ~ congratulations to you both too.......bet you are bouncing around with happiness 

Hev ~ not seen your diary yet.....was it good news?

Good luck for tomorrows testers   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Michelle: I'm so sorry, hun!  Life is so unfair.

catty


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, it's testday. Got my bloodtest to do in a little while, but will have to wait till late afternoon for the HCG value. So of course   I peed on a stick this morning - again (4th time now   ). Though I think I was even more nervous this time than the first stick. And yes it is (still) . But now I'm really nervous about the HCG levels. Will this waiting and panicking ever end...  

catty


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Michelle - so sorry to hear your news hun, take care and sending you lots of     .

Catty - thats good yeah clinics know how to make you feel good dont they, they told me yesturday to restest thurs to make sure, and I need to go get more gestone on friday and make appt for scan, they dont offer blood test!!!

So going to try to get appt with gp today, to see if they will do blood test and also if you can get gestone on nhs prescrition, so fingers crossed they can otherwise its gonna cost a fortune, but all worth it,   .

Sharon - How you doing today hun, did you stay off today?  You been getting lots of rest?

Take it easy girls and good luck to all due to test today!!!!!!!      

Maggie xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Michelle i am so so sorry     The whole process is torture from the beginning, it really is, they all say try and relax but you just cant, especially in the 2ww, which is the worst.  Sending you loads of     .

Well i test tomorrow and am absolutely pooing myself, i dont think i have ever been this nervous, honestly, am loosing the plot big time.  I have got it in to my head that its going to be a positive for some reason, i suppose becuase of the pains i have been getting, sometimes feeling sick, have gone off and faniced different foods, am bloated and (.)(.) are still very painful so i will be absolutely devastated tomorrow if it isnt the right answer.  Am getting myself in a panic now and feel so so emotional today and not with it.

Am also upset and worried for DH as he has been an absolute diamond through all this and keeps saying nice things and doing nice things for me and for him to see a negative it will tear him apart too which sometimes people seem to forget that it affects him just as much.

God i am rambling this morning.  Have a feeling its going to be a very long long day     

Good luck to all those who are testing today.

Kelly xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Clinic just phoned with my HCG levels and they are just below 7000.
   
Could be twins!

catty


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow Catty!
That's so exciting! You go girl!!!     
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Michelle I am so sorry   

Hello to everyone else hope you are all doing ok 

Just wanted to update went for hcg test yesterday it is 141 not sure if thats good my et was on 

12 march I am going in again on friday for another test so we should have a better idea by then  

Have been bleeding since Thursday 22nd March so was stunned when we got a BFP

Have not had any bleeding today so am trying to take it easy and keep my feet up 

If anyone can tell me is my hcg level ok ??

I am driving myself round the bend with worry

Jani x x x x x x x x x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Catty well done you, you must be over the moon     

All the best xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Jani, sorry cant help you on the hcg levels but wishing you all the luck in the world     

Keep those feet up and relax.

Kelly xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

jani,

you can check you hcg at

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

if you count EC as day 0 and then check which day you were when you had your hcg, you can see how you compare. To me 141 sounds about right. (Remember I'm on day 21 so probably way ahead of you! and HCG doubles every 48hrs)

catty

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Think it's a negative for me.  Spotting still & didn't test this morning as we'd planned.

Will test on Friday if AF hasn't shown properly by then.

Good luck to everyone else & lets hope for a few more BFPS to keep Catty and Jani company!

Jen
xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Jen,

If your test day is today, you should test today. I don't know what protocol you're on, but mine increases the dose of progynova after a bfp cause the uterus lining needs more hormones to carry on supporting the embryos. Please call your clinic and get advice!

catty


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kelly ~ how are you getting on today hun? Sending you some (((hugs))) to get you through the day 

Jani ~ thats a fab link that Catty left for you......remember though hun levels can vary wildly, really the important thing is that they are doubling every 48hours so wishing you lots of luck for Friday  

Jen ~ everything crossed for you for Friday too  

Catty ~ great levels!!

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, well today not doing good at all, have had a such an emotional day, didnt stop crying this morning in work and have been feeling so sick and drained all day, just want to go home, are these feelings normal? Could this be good news?

I feel like such a moaner today and depressed, god that sounds terrible and i havent even tested   

Kelly xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

wkelly - 

Now now !!!

Stop it!

You have done so well, only one day to go, come on you can do it!!

Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

What is wrong with me, i can be an emotional person but am never this bad, anyone that talks to me that knows i just burst out crying, just been to the loos again and really sobbed.  Am not prepared for tomorrow am so scared   

Tracie how are you doing, hope loads more positive than me hon??

xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Ive blown you some bubbles x


T x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

No not really, dreading my test, but lets get you sorted first!!!

Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

God how selfish am i, havent even tested yet and acting like this  

Oh you must keep your spirits up too, must be even worse for you having tested already and still having to wait for your test date, 1 April will soon be here  

Thank you for the bubbles, will be sending you some straight back xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Just think you will be finished work soon, get home, have dinner, watch corrie, early night , sweet dreams, then its morning, not long at all.....

Good Luck..

   
   
   
   

Tracie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh thank you Tracie, will be in touch tomorrow with the outcome either way.

Kelly xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Tracie & Kelly
I have blown you both some more   so you both end in lucky 7.

I test on 2nd so know how you both feel, just hang in there, not long now.
Think of how far you had already come, a couple of days is nothing, especially when you could have another 8 months of resting to come  

Good luck girls 

Sharon xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you Sharon, god i need that lucky 7  

Kelly xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Shabba!

Thats nice of you, so you test the day after me, i had to wait 18 LONG days, how long do you have to wait?

I was naughty though and did a test on day 10,   im just hoping it was too early and it will change  

Tracie x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh Tracie,     

Its so not worth testing early (says me who did the last time, got a bfp - which turned into a bfn   )

So anything can happen, my wait is exactly 14 days this time (15 last time) what tx did you have??
We had FET, not as much fiddling around as with IVF and not so many drugs to send you   although i still am a bit   and blame it on the drugs    

Wishing you loads of luck for test day
Shabba x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

This will be my second fresh IVF cyle, last year resulted in chemical pregnancy, then had FET bfn.

So fingers crossed for us all!!



Tracie x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Again good luck hun

Shabba xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Kelly - Sorry to hear that you are not feeling so good today, its not long yet to find out hun, I was so scared when we tested yesturday I put the peestick on the side of the bath and when into the lounge I couldnt look at it,    , how silly am I, I will be just the same in the morning when we have to test officially        , have a lovely relaxing eve hun, are you in work tomorrow hun  Good luck for morn hun!!!!!!!


Jen_d - Did you do a test today?  How you feeling hun, hope the spotting has settled,     , good luck for when you test!!!!!!!!

Sharon - How you feeling today hun, you been resting or at work today?  Hope you feeling bit better and dont need any slaps,    .

Well I went to see gp this morning, to see if she would prescribe my gestone, but she wasnt interested, said she wouldnt get involved that I had to do it all thro the clinic, so anyway I then went around some chemists to get quotes,     some of the assistants did look at me strangely when I asked them if they could give me a quote on the drugs,    , however I did find that everywhere I went was a lot cheaper than the clinic, but superdrug where the best, where they charge £45 per box of 10, instead of clinics £90 per box of 10, so that will be were Im headed on friday,   .

ANyway hope all are doing well, I still have this heavy feeling, and last night about 2am, I had these horrid cramps, I just kept talking to belly warning   that she was not to show her face til dec at earliest and the embies to hold on tight, but just few cramps today, so feeling not to bad.

Hope you girls ok, speak soon

Maggie xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Mags 

Im in chat if you want to join me.

Love

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all,

How you girls doing this eve?  
I am just waiting for emma to get home from work, have ordered chinese, hmmmmm, so will enjoy that and think I will have a nice relaxing bath too, have busy day tomorrow lol, going to hairdressers to get some highlights done, treating myself,    .

Good luck to you girls testing tomorrow, Ill be keeping an eye out for your post Kelly.         

Maggie xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

SCARED SCARED SCARED!!!
But also very excited and nervous and desperate and so many things already and my ET was only 9 hours ago!!!!
Hello to everyone on the 2ww and I am sorry but I am probably going to be such a ranter during the next 9 days so I apologise now.
I have just done my first FET with two blasts  so chuffed they survived the thaw but also very anxious as I know FET are less likely to do the trick than a fresh cycle (or so I read anyway).
Really looking forward to getting to know you all.
Anyone else testing on Good Friday?
Speak soon
love
Vic
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Just seen there are quite a few of you testing tomorrow - best of luck really really hope that you get the beautiful + in the morning.
xxxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck and  to all testers tomorrow! I hope to see all of you on the 1st scan waiting thread! Stay        

Will miss you Lizzy!!!  

catty


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning girls,

How are we all this morning, well did official test at 4am this am    , and its stil BFP, so thats fantastic news, keeping everything crosse that it stays that way and the embies are well snuggled in!!!!
However I am now not sure whether I should be going to have my hair highlighted, altho I cannot find much research on it, apart form on rats    and that was using huge amounts of the stuff.  Think I will phone clinic at 8 and see what they advice.

Vicmc - Welcome to the 2ww board.       

Catty - I have come to join you on the waiting for scan thread!!

Kelly - Good luck for your test today, thinking of you       

Sharon - How you feeling today hun?

Speak soon
Maggie xx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

I spent ages writing a long post last night and then the PC crashed .... not needed when your going slowly nuts on the 2ww anyway! 

Catty - Congrats!     brilliant news xx

Kelly - I hope today is your day hun     

Michelle  - sorry to hear your news hun, lot's of big   xx

Jani - Good luck for tomorrow - fingers crossed xx

Everyone else, lot's of      and big fat   to you all xx

Well, I am now on day 9 woke up this morning and really felt like   was on her way but seems to be passing and the heartburn is back ..... (.)(.) are HUGE! but that tends to happen every month, DP reckons not this much though (he looks a bit scared!!) don't know why but feel resigned to it being a negative result, was convinced I would know if it was good by now.

good luck to all the testers   

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello ladies

Hope you dont me gatecrasing here? I had FET yesterday and am due to test on 11/04.

Congrats to all of you who have had your dream come true. To all those that havent this time -   but your times WILL come. Positive Mental Attitiude! (PMA!)

Kate - try not to read too much into your symptoms - if you're on pessaries they have very similar side effects to  . Lots of poeple have lots (inc bleeding) or nothing at all and go onto have BFP's! Sit tight! I'll be like you on day 9 though im sure!!!!   If you could say the same thing to me then - it'd be great! Thanks!

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Sparkles x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like it's not our turn this month, af's in full flow since last night.

Am hving a month break before our next IUI

Good luck to everyone ...hopinf ro more good news!!
xx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Jen_d - sorry to hear your news, good to see that you are looking to the future.

To all those girls who have been lucky to get their much awaited BFPs -   

I am on day 8 and have felt pretty negative since the start as have no symptoms what-so-ever, but have read enough of the threads on here to know that it doesn't really mean anything one way or the other, so still another 4 days wait for me.... am going bananas!!  

Mind you have started feeling a little iffy today, but that could just be because my dh is painting and I've had a bit of an upset tum  

I've got fingers crossed for those of us still to test!!

Gill xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls,   for me, we are absolutely devastated, have only just stopped crying, my eyes and head hurt so much not sure there are many tears left.  DH is absolutely gutted and trying to be so strong for me, but its too much for him too.  Even the cat seems to have come out in sympathy as he hasnt had me in an arm lock today!!

Did the test about 8 this morning and a negative straightaway, left it for 10 mins and still a neg, called Barts to ask about a blood test just to confirm but they know and i know it really isnt worth it, they said to come of the pessaries today for a bleed and if i still havent bleed this time next week then do another test.  Can i just say that Barts are so so helpful, they dont seem to have had great reports from some ladies, but i think they are and have been brill.

Am waiting now for an appointment from them for a meeting to see where we can go next as i have had 3 cycles now on the highest does of meds so not sure what our next step is, where we go from here?

Thank you all so so much for your wishes and will be rooting 100% now for the girls due to test.

Kelly xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Kelly, I am so sorry hunni   take care, really do feel for you.

Shabba x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

My love to you and DH.

Tx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Kelly - I am so sorry to hear youre news, bless you hun, thinking of you and dear hubby, look after each other and take it easy, sending you lots of    .

Speak soon hun

Maggie
xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah thank you girls, am now crying again, cant believe i actually have any tears left.

Maggie, hope you and Emma are keeping well.

Tracie and Shabba, loads and loads of luck for 1 & 2 April   

Kelly xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Jen and Kelly: I'm so sorry! It is so sad        Please take care!

Gill: Painting    My clinic says not to be anywhere near paint fumes and solvents during 2WW. Tell DH to bugger off and be smelly somewhere else!

catty


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Awwww Kelly hunny. Really sorry.

Big hugs

       

Sparkles x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Kelly    was really sorry to read your news..... life is so cruel at times


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

*Jen and Kelly - so so sorry to hear such devestating news I hope you both will find strength and can decide which way to go in the future. 
Take time it has been physical and emotional journey.
Love
Vic
xxxxx*


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Jen & Kelly,

I am so very very sorry.  

I was so hoping that things would turn out differently.
Thinking of you both.
Love
Polly, xxx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Kelly - so sorry to hear your rotten news, you've had such a tough journey so far, look after yourself and DH, massive  

Jen - sorry to hear the witch has arrived, thinking of you xx

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Kelly ~ so sad for you  Much love and many hugs xx

Jen ~ i'm realy sorry to read your news too....look after yourself xx

Gill ~ hope you feel better soon 

Vic ~ welcome to the thread  You'll find the list of testers on Page one of this thread (if you haven't already) Rant away hun 

Kate ~ arghhh, thats really annoying when that happens!

Sparkles ~ welcome to you to  Loads of luck  

Aw Catty ~ will miss you too, be very happy and healthy hun.....hope they look after you on your new thread 

Maggie ~ did you find out about your hair? Bet you and Emma are on 

Sharon    for tomorrow!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzi,

Sorry It's taken so long.  
Im testing on Easter Sunday 8th.
Had a few crampy feelings like   is on her way, so far so good.  Trying best to stay positive.

Clare x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

As predicted BFN for us again.

Best of luck everyone.

Love

Sharon xxxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Sharon, so sorry  

Tracie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sharon ~ ever so sorry hun....take care xx 

Clare ~ thanks  Cramps aren't a bad thing.....just one of those symptoms sent to drive you nuts! Good luck 

How's everyone this morning......have a good day 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning,

Well... day 9.... boy it's dragging.  Went for meal and to see Wicked with some friends last night and it was the first time I've had bad cramps, however, my (.)(.) aren't tender at all any more.

As for the paint fumes.... was staying at my parents to keep away from them, but had to make my way home at some point!!!

I'm off as carpet just about to be laid!!  )

Gillx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sharon sorry to hear about your BFN this morning   

Take care,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Sharon: You must be gutted, hun!  So so sorry for you!  

catty


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

can i join you ladiesim now on the 2ww.had one 4cell and one 5 cell transfered yesturday.test day 10th april.trouble is ive got a horrible cold and i feel run dwn.hoping the sneezing wont harm things

hayley


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Sharon, i am so so sorry     

Take care hon. 

Kelly xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

hope it's ok to join you!! thanks for the invite ckheyes!!

I'm due to test on 8th April. 

Over last few days had some cramping, felt like af was on her way. Feel a bit better today though.

anyone else testing on his day? I don't know if I can wait that long. It seems a long time (17 days) post et!!! anyone else been told this? 

Sharon - so sorry xx

good luck everyone    
love
CXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Starfish ~ welcome.........think theres a couple of others testing on the 8th, if you look on page one of this thread you'll find the list  Clinics seem to vary in how long they ask for people to wait for testing and some do have longer than others!! Lots of luck  

Hayley ~ welcome to you too  There's been a few threads where people have been worried about being poorly on the 2ww but it doesn't seem to have any adverse affect and lots of ladies still get BFPs. Hope you feel better soon.....good luck  

Gill ~ painting and carpet too!! Wish my DH would do stuff around the house  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

can I join you too ... I had 2 eight cell Grade 2 embies put back yesterday ... I'm not to sure of test date as I can either go to clinic on Tuesday the 10th or POAS at home on Thursday the 12th.  Feeling a little tender as I was pulled around a bit during EC, so feet up on the sofa today.

Good luck everyone 

Mustard
xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck girls for testing this weekend, lets get some    in, think we need them.

       

Kelly xx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Afternoon!

Sparkles - I have taken your advice and tried so hard to have a day off of analysing every little twinge & you bet ya I'll be there for you xx

Sharon - So sorry   wish life wasn't so unfair  

 hello to ladies joining 2ww - I feel like I have been here ages and I'm still not testing until 7th April!! don't know what I'd do if I thought I was going through this completely alone xx

I have been a dark place over the past couple of days, really anxious and convinced this hasn't worked but know deep down that if my embies are still around that's no good for them so have really tried to pull my socks  up. Watched You, Me and Dupree with a friend today, it is a funny feel good film just what the dr ordered and tonight getting glammed up for the versus cancer concert (particularly relevant for us as DP had testicular cancer and all proceeds go to Christie Hospital where he was treated) can't wait loads of people playing including Paul Weller ( !).

Got a cheeky request girls my lucky number is 111 anyone fancy pushing my bubbles up? I would be very grateful. Ok so I'm not analysing symptoms today just gonna get all supersticious instead  

love to everyone else, I'm with Kelly lot's of PMA let's get some BPP's this weekend,
Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

All done for you Kate - no need for you to get all superstitious now, and what with all that PMA - nothing to worry about at all!    

Hope you have a nice time tonight. 

Sharon ~ Am really sorry hun. Big hugs.

Hello to all the newbies   

Hope everyone else is OKO?

Sparkles x


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all
Good luck for all waiting 4 news and    to everyone just got results they are now just under 8000 (et on 12 march)) scan on April 12 fingers crossed untilthen      
Goodluck everyone 
love 
jani


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Is is ok if I join you? I am nearing the end of my 2ww, and I am starting to go crazy now. I test on tusday 3rd April so not too long but seems like an eternity. Being reading the threads all week and its reassuring to know that I am not alone with this two week maddness.  


Goodluck to everyone testing this weekend.

Jackie


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Jani: Great HCGs, hun! Come join us on the waiting for 1st scan thread!

catty


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls  

Can I join you? I have just had doner ET yesterday and am now on what will probably be the longest 2wk of my life. 

I was lucky enough to have 2 grade A embies to place and my test date is 14th April. But I will probably test on 12th. Anyone else around this date? 

I felt fine yesterday apart from feeling a bit spaced out  , but today have had very mild cramping and achey thighs. I'm also a bit grumpy but I think this may be the meds - well I hope it is  


Good Luck and best wishes to all    
Loz...x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls just to let you know i got a    yesterday but i was a bit worried in case it was 

the pregnyl injection   anyway tested again this morning and its still abfp so im starting to believe it  

goodluck everyone


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats Fudgey-Fu!!!!  


Well... I caved in and did a test this morning (day 10) and as predicted a BFN (clearblue digital).  I'm not surprised as I've never felt it had worked, which is why I did it I suppose.

Tempted to come off all the drugs, as believe it or not, have always hated taking any kind of medicines etc - but also know that I'd have to carry on at least for these last couple of days.... just in case.

Having to wait another couple of months for another go feels like a v. long time!

Good Luck to those still waiting... sending you lots of    

Gill xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Gill: day 10 is far far far far far far far too early to test        

fudgeyfu:   Well done!

catty


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma74, Wkelly:

Well i tested today, (official test date tomorrow) BFN for us again, we suspected as much with the brown spotting...
We have 5 frosties waiting for us though....

Good luck to everybody else testing soon.

Best wishes
Tracie x


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Fudgeyfu yeah well done how how happy must you be - best of luck and enjoy every every minute xxx

Gill 10 days is too earlier hun don't give up the fight yet. Stay on the drugs and give it another couple of days. It is always such a hard thing to decide whether to test early or not I have always caved in but my ealiest test date was 11 days and that did show a bfp but v.v.v faint. Try and forget that you have tested and keep sending positive vibes. Thinking of you hun xxx

Tracie I am sorry to read your post and hope that you can crack on with your frosties asap.

Hello Jackie you are so close now how exciting hop the weekend can make your days go faster for you.

Hope everyone else is well.
Speak soon
love
Vic
xxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

tracie: so sorry, hun! 

catty


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well done fudge!!!!!!

i just dont know whats wrong with me at the mo.ive ben ill all of this wk.im having pains whilst breathing in in my sides and over my shoulders,im constantly feeling bloated and uncomfortable.this morn when i went to toilet i came all over funny and being on the verge of being sick i thought i was going to pass out.im woorried im getting ohss.any of you ladies been like this?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Tracie - I am so sorry sweetie   hope you are doing ok xxxxxx Here's to the 5 little snowbabies waiting for you  

Fudge - great news !!!!!!!!!!!    well done

Gill - I'm sending the    round, day 10 is too early, stay on the drugs, you hear on here all the time, the result can change. Now wait till test day, or else  

Hayley - Ive never had OHSS, so dont really know the symptoms, if i was you i'd get intouch with the clinic and see what they have to say, hope your feeling a bit better.

Not long for me now   good luck to Emma74, Dawn & Gill (testing on the right day  ) aswell for testing tomorrow and Monday    

Fingers and everything else crossed ladies

Shabba x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home everybody.......sending you all the luck in the world
> 
> dolores 26 Feb IVF
> Hugs 26 Feb IUI
> ...


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello ladies

Tracie ~ . Thinking of you hun. Am really sorry. Ive just had FET, the treatment is so much better as its far less invasive so i hope it works for you hun.

Fudge ~ Wooooooooo hooooooooo! Well done hun!

Gill ~ Its not over by a long shot. You hear of people testing negative on day 13 and positive on day 14 ALL the time. You are only day 10 - for all you know it could be an implantation bleed. Im with Shabba - the     will be or your doorstep if you test again before you're due to! If they're not there, i will be! 

Hayley ~ Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit ill. Are you planning on calling the clinic? I would if i were you - they could scan you or something to check it out. Ive never had it so im not sure - but they're the experts afterall.

Shabba ~ Im sure i'll speak to you before hun, but you now how much i hope you get the result you hope and pray for. Im there for you if the PMA slips!

Good luck to everyone else testing over the next few days too - emma, tracie and dawn.  

Now then girls. No slipping of the halos or testing early!!










Be good!

Sparkles x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everone,

Hope your all resting and keeping those embies snug.

Starfish-So glad you came over, I'm testing on 8th as well due to the dreaded 17 day wait    I've been getting all sort of symptoms, Like AF is on her way, Tender (.)(.)'s nausea.  Slowly but surely going    .

Which clinic are you at, we're at St Mary's with Dr Lieberman.  

Take care x


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Morning girls,

Gill - I had ET on same day as you and I'm not due to test until 7th April, keep   there is still a chance sweetie xxx

Sparkles - Thanx for my bubbles, sure they will make all the difference  . How's your wait going ? 

Fudgeyfu -   really pleased for you xxxx

Tracie - sorry to hear your news wish you all the best for your transfer with those precious   babies xx

Shabba - oooh not long now,  keep  on one of the longest weekends of your life x

 to everyone Ive missed xx

feeling good today, Paul Weller last night was absolutely brill enough to cheer anyone up! 

love kate x


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

hi hope you dont mind me joing you- i had EC 21.02.07 and ET 23.02.07  so think i am day 10?
i tested today and got a BFN
i am gutted. could it be wrong
cheers 
x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

yes it could wakeygirl. If you look at my post on the previous page, you'll see i know lots of ladies who tested negative as late as day 13, and positive on day 14. The reason being, embies implant between days 5 and 11 (of how old they are) so they may have onlly just implanted for you and take a few days to show up.
Do we need to send the   round?
Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Kate - I bet Paul Weller did make you feel better !!! Hes gorgeous, always had a thing for him when he was in the Jam 

Wakeygirl - It is still early days, when have the clinic told you to test ?? I think its too early for you, try to stay positive.

Sparkles - Hiya sweetie, how you feeling? I can see a halo of PMA around you, looking after you 

Clare - I am totally ignoring the symptoms  not long for you now hunni, look after yourself

Gill - Hope you are still hanging in there, sending you   

Hayley - Are you feeling better today ?? What did the clinic say ?? Sorry for all the questions 

Well this my last FULL day of waiting    getting  in the tummy now 
Will go for blood test at 9am tomorrow, and will get results in the afternoon, we had to wait till 4pm last time  which was horrible.

Anyway, going out for a meal tonight so should keep my mind of it for a bit, yeah right 

Good luck to everyone

Sharon x


----------



## U2fan (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello ladies

Can I join you too? I had EC on 27 March and ET on 29 March and I'm testing on 14 April, so it's a '16 day wait' rather than a 2ww for me! (I will be testing early on day 14 though! )

I'm not one for sitting around doing nothing all day and I'm SOOOOOOO bored already. This site is really keeping me sane!

I've decided to take things mega easy and not venture out the house until Good Friday. I think I'm going to have to go back to work next week to take my mind off things.  What's everyone else doing?

U2fan x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Good Luck U2Fan!!

Wakeygirl...sounds like you are in exactly the same position as me!!

Sparklequeen - that's given me a little bit of hope...

This stuff just drives you up the wall, eh  

Symptoms-wise -  didn't have anything at all then pm of day 8 started getting aches & twinges, had them on day 9 and last night on day 10, but last night I also started spotting    - only small amount of brown bitty stuff (sorry - tmi!) at the moment, so it's just a waiting game.......  see if this is result of implantation (too late??) or start of dreaded AF...

I have carried on with meds..

I soooooo wanted this one to work, I lost my nan halfway through treatment and was hoping she'd sent me a bit of extra "help"  

As always, good luck to you all.... xxx


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                
Could anyone tell me what 'Bubbles' are please?

Shabba - not long too go now. I have my blood test the day after you and I am dreading the wait.  

Early Testers - I know its hard and really tempting to test early (im fighting the urge myself) but I think its best to wait, otherwise you end up tying yourself up in knots as  to whether the results are accurate or not.

Im going to potter around the garden today seeing as tho its such a nice day . I found yesterday went a lot quicker as my dh kept me busy.

Goodluck to anyone testing today and tommorrow. 

jack33


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Shabba - Good luck for tomorrow hun.... 

Tracie x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls can i join you also  
i had my ec 26/3/07 and et 29/3/07
i have read about 20 million 2ww diary's and worried myself silly    

i have had cramps from day one (but then i had  these before due to ec and slightly sore booblets! which is cylogest  doing it thing. 
apart from feeling utterly negative and  worried -all is well,  
how are you all feeling ?
xxx  Emma xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Emma

Hello it's me - we've spoken before about CRM !!! I had exactly the same as you I had my EC on 26th and ET on 29th .. you weren't in about 1 pm were you (there was someone that went in right after me!).

Mustard
x


----------



## U2fan (Aug 21, 2005)

*emmyloupink* - that's a gorgeous photo next to your posts; where was it taken?

U2fan x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi can I join! 

I am on my 7th 2ww, it was our 5th ICSI cycle, this being our 2nd one at the ARGC, our first go worked but I had an early M/C.

I went in for IVIG yesterday and not long after I was hooked up I had some bleeding? My trousers and were wet through I was worried and thought it odd so I called a nurse, she went and asked Mr Taranissi and as she came back down I was standing in the loo and a huge clot of blood fell into my hands ( SO SORRY FOR GRAFFICS!) I have never been so scared I thought it was all over before it had a chance to begin? all I wanted was my DH, I was shaking and in a bit of a state, Dr Sheriffe a really nice doctor there came and explained things were fine and that it was probably from E/C? he then took me into theatre and looked inside, he confirmed it was from E/C he could see the area said it was definitely coming from the vagina and NOT the Uterus! I was so relieved and he kept saying that all is fine with the embryo's and that this has happened a few times before, its where the sharp needle can peirce an area during E/C and it can then causes a clot to emerge, and later it will come out. I just wish it hadn't appeared the day after E/T. My 5th E/C and I've never had this before!
Later my DH came down to see me in the recovery room and stayed with me for the last hour, then Dr sheriffe came back to check on me and again reasured us both that all is fine and not to worry.

The 2ww has begun and I'm staying positive! I have to, I cant be thinking about yesterday.   

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Poppins x


----------



## U2fan (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi *Poppins* - the exact same thing happened to me just after EC and I'm *so* pleased to read your post as I don't know anyone else who this has happened to.

Stupidly I flushed the loo after mine happened and the nurse said that blood clots are normal and that it probably wasn't as big as I thought it was. However, I know that it was a BIG clot and it's worried me ever since that it was the lining of my womb coming out. Your post has put my mind at rest, so thank you.

U2fan x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi mustard!!, god id completely forgot about you  
wow hows things!!
how odd we had exactly the same dates  
i left the clinic about 12 ish i think in a complete daze !!
how you feeling hunny are feeling as crazy as me!
poppins   what a start! xxxx
usfan ,it was taken it turkey -we have a villa there and we spent out honeymoon there..it was bliss  
how are we all my poor poor booblets im sure they spoke to me this morning .. beggen please dont poke me again !!  
good luck hunnys   xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello hello ladies.im feeling better today and cold is starting to leave so hopeully im going to get better soon.i still have pains in me shoulders but that could be because of all that sneezing i was doing.i havent really any symptoms to report apart from an outbreak of spots on my chin and on my front and shoulders,fantastic.actualy ventured out today but got out of breath afew times but i put that down to me cold

hayley


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

good morning everyone (afternoon rather)!

Had a terrible night, in a lot of pain. Think it's the worst trapped wind I have ever had. DH nearly taking me to hospital!! god knows what child birth is like!!

hayley - glad you are feeling better!!I remember reading a post (think it was from you afew days ago about sneezing ect. I have been scared too and been trying to hold them in, incase it harms the embies. I now know it wouldn't have but you can't help but think can you!!   just thought, you said about pain in your shoulders................ I had this and my clinic said it can be trapped wind, I also had it in my lower back. Its gone now though.

ckheyes - I'm at Manchester Fertility Services under Pro. L too!!! thats strange and we are testing on the same day!! how you doing? hope your feeling better than me. I feel terrible. Only just got up. DH had gone to tesco -bless!!! I have just been resting in bed. Really want to feel better though as it is a lovely day and want to go for a walk.

Poppins - hope your ok now, you sound like you had a real trauma!! poor you!!

hope eveyone else is ok, enjoy your sunday! all the best for anyone testing today or early next week, sending you all lots of   
Love
CXX


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,  

Shabba-Sending you the very best of luck for tomorrow, hope you get the news you want and deserve.  Enjoy your meal tonight, it'll help take your mind off things for a few hours.      .

Hayley-Hope your feeling better soon, colds always come at the wrong time.  Good luck  

Starfish- We must have been having our transfers about the same time.
I've had the most horrendous trapped wind, last night i was doubled over.  Good job my DP was out or I'd have been in hospital facing the embarrassment of being told it's only trapped wind    

Emma-Welcome to the crazy world of waiting  . I've had cramps since day 4, and the most tender (.)(.)'s ever.  Has been worrying me, DP came home with some play doh    to help take my mind off it all 

Poppins-Hope your OK, I experienced a lot of bleeding after my EC, when they put the embies in the Doc commented at how much i was still bleeding. Good luck.  

jack33- I use the bubbles as a way to let people know I appreciate their support and advice. Its all in the jargon/meanings area. 


Good luck to ll you 2ww and those who are due to test soon, may you get your little miracles.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi again,

U2fan, I'm so glad I'm not alone! although horrid for you to have gone through loosing a clot too its horrible! Well good luck anyway what day post transfer are you? Good luck.

Emmyloupink, Thanks for the good luck wishes. Good luck.

Hayley, Sorry to here you've been poorly, glad you feel a touch better today. Good luck. 

C, Thanks also. I hope the trapped wind passes, thats so painfull I had it too. Good luck. 

ckhayes, Thanks. Its good to know that the bleeding is not coming from the uterus, has your's stopped now? Good luck. 

DH is busy doing jobs for me today!, he's just popped out to pick up my new glasses, then he needs to clean the bathroom and hoover!!! should of got him a pinny so I could watch him and giggle! 

Poppins x 2dpt


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Well just back from a lovely weekend away and have been feeing quite down about how I will feel next sunday if it is a negative.

Last time I went for the blood test but found the wait for the results horrendous, so decided to do a HPT this time which will be next sunday.

Woke up last night feeling really negative and with a real cold sweat. I am trying to get into a more positive frame of mind today.

Those talking about trapped wind I also experienced that a few nights ago - very painful.

Cate


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks for all the replies-they made me feel like a bit of hope is still looming.
i just feel so  
tmorrow cant come quick enough
thanks again
Max.x


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello laydeeez

Just popped in to see how everyone is getting on. Best of luck to Dawnie5000, BettySpaghetti and Shabba for tomorrow!

I'm over half way through my own 2ww and know that these last few days are going to be tough as the last two IUIs I've had, af  has turned up before I got to testing day. Thankfully, I'm managing an office move (we're moving site) for after Easter, so at least I have something else to focus on at work to make the time go quicker....on the other hand, trying not to let it stress me out.....it's difficult all this trying to strike a balance malarky!

Hoping that as test day is GOOD Friday, this has positive vibes written all over it!!!  

Anyway, take care of you all.

TTFN.
Em.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90249.0


----------

